# November Acquisitions



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Never started an acquisition thread so here goes.  A thrifted but lovely leather sofa. Also a pair of Frye Walters that are on the way to me. The Fryes were about $190 from Amazon after an additional 20% off.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Like the boots, am very impressed with the sofa - it looks insanely comfortable and timelessly beautiful. The patina is perfect - aged and broken in but not worn out or decrepit at all. Enjoy, wonderful find.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

A new beagle puppy!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

That sofa. Wow.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for proxying the sofa for me. When can I come and get it...?

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gokey lug sole camp moccasin



I needed something more rugged to deal with fall/early winter before the weather gets too sloppy. These shoes should do the trick. Really thick leather and a durable construction. They should last a very long time.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

AE McGregor in Bob's Chili
BB Cashmere V Neck in Port (40% off)
Camel Polo Coat from JAB


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

A trio of beautiful emblematics from eBay, one by Prince Consort for a local men's store, two from the aptly named "G. I. Ties" and all three woven of only the finest synthetic fibers:


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

wacolo said:


> Never started an acquisition thread so here goes. A thrifted but lovely leather sofa. Also a pair of Frye Walters that are on the way to me. The Fryes were about $190 from Amazon after an additional 20% off.


Man, those are a spitting image of the Alden Indys. If I hadn't just grabbed Red Wing Gentleman Travelers in black cherry, I'd buy those in a heart beat.

They're showing as $366.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben, those are outstanding ties - great find. I am sorry though to know that so many polies had to die so that the ties could be made. Nothing more heartwarming than to be driving by a farm and see a field of happily grazing polies.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

Cool KUB (Kidney-Ureter-Bladder) and PUD(Peptic Ulcer Disease) ties.



Reuben said:


> A trio of beautiful emblematics from eBay, one by Prince Consort for a local men's store, two from the aptly named "G. I. Ties" and all three woven of only the finest synthetic fibers:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Reuben, those are outstanding ties - great find. I am sorry though to know that so many polies had to die so that the ties could be made. Nothing more heartwarming than to be driving by a farm and see a field of happily grazing polies.


I laughed hard at this lol


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Reuben said:


> A trio of beautiful emblematics from eBay, one by Prince is Consort for a local men's store, two from the aptly named "G. I. Ties" and all three woven of only the finest synthetic fibers:


Those are great! I particularly like the two medical ones.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My Lands' End trousers arrived, and I could not be more pleased with my purchases. I bought the plain-front traditional fit wool flannels in light gray heather and the plain-front traditional fit no-iron chinos in stone. I even nailed my measurements, complete with cuffing. I'm even fine with the 1.5-inch cuff (I asked customer service about a 1.75-inch and was told flat out no way. Special orders seem to upset them.). 

The rise is great on both, and the fit is roomy while still trim. They are very comfortable, and they're going to go well with a lot of the things. I would say the stone for the chinos is as close to true stone chino color as I've seen in some time. 

I want more of these, and I see LE becoming my go-to for good, servicable, and attractive trousers.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> My Lands' End trousers arrived, and I could not be more pleased with my purchases. I bought the plain-front traditional fit wool flannels in light gray heather and the plain-front traditional fit no-iron chinos in stone. I even nailed my measurements, complete with cuffing. I'm even fine with the 1.5-inch cuff (I asked customer service about a 1.75-inch and was told flat out no way. Special orders seem to upset them.).
> 
> The rise is great on both, and the fit is roomy while still trim. They are very comfortable, and they're going to go well with a lot of the things. I would say the stone for the chinos is as close to true stone chino color as I've seen in some time.
> 
> I want more of these, and I see LE becoming my go-to for good, servicable, and attractive trousers.


I received some of the straight fit chinos last week, and they went straight back to sears. Besides the fact that the 33" was too big (I need a 32), the 31.25" length I requested was actually 32" (they nailed the 1.5" cuff though). These ended up being beyond skinny though (which is saying something, coming from me). I was wanting them to emulate my RL chinos that fit perfectly and it completely missed the mark. I went ahead and ordered a couple pairs in 32x31 (1.5" cuffs) in the traditional fit, judging by the measurements online they seem identical to my RL chinos- we'll see.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I am happy to report I have goodies in the mail from the BB Veteran's day sale :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

A couple weeks ago I discovered that my alma mater's bookstore now carries school logo surcingles- of course they start carrying cool stuff after I leave. I ordered one and got it in the mail today:



The leather is horrendously cheap, so I'm going to look into having it replaced. Either way though, I've never seen anyone else sell/make these, so I'm happy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Interesting. I'm always a bit envious when I see guys who can wear their school colors. Mine are horrible, in my opinion. I just don't think you can do much to make black and gold sartorially good.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Orange, just fyi, I chose the long-rise in the traditional fit. I find that this rise works well for just about everything, and especially for wearing with blazers, sweaters, and my Baracuta. With blazers, it ensures that there's less of that dreaded shirt triangle showing. I know the long-rise is not for everyone, but it looks classic to my eye.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

L-feld said:


> A new beagle puppy!


Now you need this. https://www.chippneckwear.com/beagle-tie/


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am pulling the trigger, as the kids say, on a couple more LE chinos. I couldn't find the "forest moss" in a long-rise but the traditional fit also has a fairly decent rise. This and a regular khaki color in the long-rise fit will help replenish my supply of trousers. Offered as a continuation of my review, I can say that these certainly don't feel like a no-iron fabric; there's nothing unnatural feeling about them. In terms of construction, they feel heavier than the J. Crew Essential Chinos I'm used to, and they have much deeper pockets, something that I, a great hand-stuffer from way back, can appreciate.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Orange, just fyi, I chose the long-rise in the traditional fit. I find that this rise works well for just about everything, and especially for wearing with blazers, sweaters, and my Baracuta. With blazers, it ensures that there's less of that dreaded shirt triangle showing. I know the long-rise is not for everyone, but it looks classic to my eye.


Where are you seeing the distinction between long rise/regular rise? I just ordered the Lighthouse chinos in traditional fit, I didn't see rise options


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to post this, I picked up a Pendleton Board Shirt a couple days ago from Nordstrom Rack. I like it a lot, I'll end up wearing it as a light jacket over an OCBD most likely:


and it has pretty neat tagging:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some items offer it, others don't. I've been purchasing the traditional fit no-iron chinos. The wool flannels I received yesterday also did not come in a long rise but the rise is pretty good anyway.



orange fury said:


> Where are you seeing the distinction between long rise/regular rise? I just ordered the Lighthouse chinos in traditional fit, I didn't see rise options


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Some items offer it, others don't. I've been purchasing the traditional fit no-iron chinos. The wool flannels I received yesterday also did not come in a long rise but the rise is pretty good anyway.


Ah okay, I thought you had been purchasing the lighthouse chinos


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This is admittedly not trad, but I bought this over the weekend. Mrs. OF and I went to Sears, and I found this Lands End Stormraker raincoat/shell in the clearance section:


anyone have any experience with these? I'm not quite sure I'm going to keep it yet, but I was thinking I could get some use out of it in the spring/summer (maybe even fall with a sweater underneath).


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

my november acquistions....

won this on eBay:








apparently NOS according to seller... since the last three are similar with slight variances, i may not end up keeping them. could end up on the exchange.

jcrew factory mocs for the home









jcrew lambswool crewneck - for $30... it is very comfortable and warm.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

orange fury said:


> This is admittedly not trad, but I bought this over the weekend. Mrs. OF and I went to Sears, and I found this Lands End Stormraker raincoat/shell in the clearance section:
> 
> 
> anyone have any experience with these? I'm not quite sure I'm going to keep it yet, but I was thinking I could get some use out of it in the spring/summer (maybe even fall with a sweater underneath).


I had one. It does the job, but I ended up replacing it with a Bean anorak. If you got a good deal on it, it's worth keeping.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Test driving my new LE chinos at work today. I can't find a thing wrong with these, and I like them the longer I'm in them. Glad I have a couple more on the way.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Can you return Lands End online purchases at Sears?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Can you return Lands End online purchases at Sears?


Yes. I've done so in the past and will do so again sometime this week. Just bring your receipt.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Some new (old) items...

This early 60s beauty:





Some cool ties. (L) BB Makers silk, woven in England, (R) Cravateur, feels like a silk/poly blend. Anyone familiar with the emblem? Some kind of medial emblem?



And these arrived in the mail on the same day. LLB catalog, Fall 1950. And the Christmas 2014 catalog.




It's interesting to compare products through the years. $7.35 for the Field Coat back in 1950...



Here's my modest collection of vintage LLB catalogs: 1927, 1942, 1950, 1967.




I also have a Woolrich catalog from 1936, and a Gokey from 1951. Lots of interesting camping gear in the latter.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

My first Gitman Dress shirt. I can understand why these are popular. I like the size of the collar. I can also see why the BD would look better with a longer collar.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Test driving my new LE chinos at work today. I can't find a thing wrong with these, and I like them the longer I'm in them. Glad I have a couple more on the way.


Did you get the Lighthouse chinos? They are the best LE chinos I've tried since I started buying from them (only four or five years, but still.)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No, I chose the plain front, traditional-fit, long-rise, non-iron chinos. I was looking for a fuller cut, higher rise, and a little more formality. https://www.landsend.com/products/mens-plain-front-traditional-fit-no-iron-chino-pants/id_180770

The photo doesn't do them justice, and they're better looking cuffed.



ArtVandalay said:


> Did you get the Lighthouse chinos? They are the best LE chinos I've tried since I started buying from them (only four or five years, but still.)


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> No, I chose the plain front, traditional-fit, long-rise, non-iron chinos. I was looking for a fuller cut, higher rise, and a little more formality. https://www.landsend.com/products/mens-plain-front-traditional-fit-no-iron-chino-pants/id_180770
> 
> The photo doesn't do them justice, and they're better looking cuffed.


Do you have any pics of yours?

How's their long rise compare to Bills Khakis? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll try to take some photos next time I'm wearing them. I have a couple more on the way, so they'll be in my regular rotation. The front rise on mine in a 34 waist is 12 inches. I haven't measured my Bill's but the rise feels like a close match. It takes them close to my navel, just a half inch below or so, depending on my calorie intake that day.

Don't be put off by the non-iron tag, by the way. They don't feel or look that way at all.



Topsider said:


> Do you have any pics of yours?
> 
> How's their long rise compare to Bills Khakis? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

gamma, the LL Bean catalogs are way cool. Interesting to see that page about the field coat on a cold day here in Iowa when I had to pull mine out of the closet.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My new vest and trousers from Peter Christian.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> I'll try to take some photos next time I'm wearing them. I have a couple more on the way, so they'll be in my regular rotation. The front rise on mine in a 34 waist is 12 inches. I haven't measured my Bill's but the rise feels like a close match. It takes them close to my navel, just a half inch below or so, depending on my calorie intake that day.
> 
> Don't be put off by the non-iron tag, by the way. They don't feel or look that way at all.


I've ordered a pair. For fifty bucks (approximately what I pay for Bills on eBay or elsewhere), it's worth a shot.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good job! Plus, returning is easy if you don't like them. But please let me know what you think of them.



Topsider said:


> I've ordered a pair. For fifty bucks (approximately what I pay for Bills on eBay or elsewhere), it's worth a shot.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So I finally caved.

I happened to check the Jos A Bank site today after getting an email from them, and lo and behold, the much talked about polo coat was available in 38R for $148.75 ($161.02 after tax). So, assuming it fits, I now have my heavy winter needs taken care of.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Phew. Thank the stars there are no 42Rs.



orange fury said:


> So I finally caved.
> 
> I happened to check the Jos A Bank site today after getting an email from them, and lo and behold, the much talked about polo coat was available in 38R for $148.75 ($161.02 after tax). So, assuming it fits, I now have my heavy winter needs taken care of.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> gamma, the LL Bean catalogs are way cool. Interesting to see that page about the field coat on a cold day here in Iowa when I had to pull mine out of the closet.


Thanks! I also like looking at the items LLB used to carry, like cans of "Bean's State of Maine Dehydrated Potatoes" and "Bean's Aluminum Foil."


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Thanks! I also like looking at the items LLB used to carry, like cans of "Bean's State of Maine Dehydrated Potatoes" and "Bean's Aluminum Foil."


Does Bean sell beans?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> Did you get the Lighthouse chinos? They are the best LE chinos I've tried since I started buying from them (only four or five years, but still.)


I bought some pairs of the Lighthouse chinos in "tailored fit" but think they are bit too tight/slim. I re-ordered them in the "traditional fit" and will compare. I think I'll probably keep the traditional and return the tailored ones.

I cannot deal with non-iron chinos. It's bad enough that we have a plethora of non-iron shirts in the marketplace.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I understand the non-iron stigma and normally I'd agree. I went for these because they seemed to fit the bill in all other respects and they received decent reviews. They really don't feel like a non-iron product to me. I wouldn't wear them if they did.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I bought some pairs of the Lighthouse chinos in "tailored fit" but think they are bit too tight/slim. I re-ordered them in the "traditional fit" and will compare. I think I'll probably keep the traditional and return the tailored ones.
> 
> I cannot deal with non-iron chinos. It's bad enough that we have a plethora of non-iron shirts in the marketplace.


I think you and I are basically the same size, the straight fit Lighthouse chinos fit me like skinny jeans. Theoretically they did fit, but they were too slim for me even. I have some traditional fit coming in the mail, I'm hoping they work


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> Good job! Plus, returning is easy if you don't like them. But please let me know what you think of them.


Well, I ordered them cuffed, so I don't think I can return 'em. Hopefully, they'll fit.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Is that true? I believe you can still return them. I think since they offer them cuffed, that's the product, and as such is returnable. It would be different if you bought them uncuffed and had somebody else then cuff them.



Topsider said:


> Well, I ordered them cuffed, so I don't think I can return 'em. Hopefully, they'll fit.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Topsider said:


> Well, I ordered them cuffed, so I don't think I can return 'em. Hopefully, they'll fit.


I think LE has a very liberal return policy. If you aren't satisfied with any of their products at any time, you should be able to return it with no trouble.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> Is that true? I believe you can still return them. I think since they offer them cuffed, that's the product, and as such is returnable. It would be different if you bought them uncuffed and had somebody else then cuff them.


You may be right. LE has always been pretty good about returns. Hopefully, it won't be necessary.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

LE will absolutely take back cuffed trousers. I've done it countless times.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I just pulled the trigger on a vintage Woolrich hunting coat on Ebay. I'm hoping it will be warm, warm, warm, yet more practical than my WWII navy peacoat, which wears like body armor and has pockets unfit for anything more than one's hands.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Test driving my new LE chinos at work today. I can't find a thing wrong with these, and I like them the longer I'm in them. Glad I have a couple more on the way.


I'm bullish on LE, although I'm sad to see that they've all but let LE Canvas die. I'm wearing a LEC work shirt and jeans at this very moment, and they're among my favorite items of clothing.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Topsider said:


> Well, I ordered them cuffed, so I don't think I can return 'em. Hopefully, they'll fit.


I returned two pair of cuffed chinos this weekend without a problem


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

From the Veterans Day sale: 

I liked the look of these suede boat shoes...so much that I couldn't decide which color combination I liked more. They both seemed like they had good practicality for Fall. 

At ~$40 ea, I don't mind having both colors. The quality is actually a big step above my other Brooks boat shoes. 

My other acquisition was a long term goal, a needlepoint belt. 75% off made it a more affordable goal to reach. Quite pleased with the quality of the belt as well, it's nicer than the Smathers and Branson belts I've handled in person.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a vintage Woolrich hunting coat on Ebay. I'm hoping it will be warm, warm, warm, yet more practical than my WWII navy peacoat, which wears like body armor and has pockets unfit for anything more than one's hands.


Please post a photo and review when it arrives! I'm ready to pull out my vintage Woolrich hunt coat tomorrow.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Gustin brown waxed trucker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Can you tell us more about the gustin?


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Can you tell us more about the gustin?


Let's see, it took 2 months to arrive which is typical of Gustin. It's a waxed canvas of some sort, not sure of the weight but it feels very substantial and it's very stiff. I'm sure Gustin's site has the specs.

For reference, I'm 5'11, 185 lbs and bought the size large which fits great. But keep in mind it's almost a fitted jacket, so the sleeves feel tighter around the arms. The one complaint that people seem to have is with the cuffs. For example, the left cuff feels noticeably smaller than the right. I'm basing this on how easy it is to get my arms in and out of the sleeves. If you wear a watch it's best you take it off, or unbutton the cuff. If I wear the coat without a watch the cuff size isn't an issue.

Overall, for a $139 waxed trucker jacket I'd say it's a pretty darned good deal. I find the construction to be well done and I like the rugged style. I had debated between the Gustin trucker or a Filson tin cloth short cruiser and I'm glad I bought the Gustin (but still want the Filson). I also want to back the Gustin dark oak trucker the next time it comes up. I'm hoping they'll start offering a waxed trucker with flannel lining as well. Ebay is worth checking as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, I didn't necessarily NEED a fourth Topster, but it was Royal Stewart, and Christmas season is coming, and it was my size, and the seller dropped the price....who am I kidding, I just wanted it really bad lol:


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

*From the Bay

*AE Park Avenues in Merlot
Alden 920 (dark brown straight tip Bal; $80 shipped in great condition)--I ended up giving these to my father
Alden 561 (dark brown tassels)

*Lands End

*Lighthouse Chinos
Flat front flannels in the darker of the two colors they currently offer (I got the light grey ones last month and love them.)
Sail rigger OCBD in the Buchanan tartan. I'm not sure how well the tartan will do in oxford cloth, generally I think it is better suited to a tighter weave or flannel, but it was during a sale so I figured I'd take a shot.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I posted this last month, but I "officially" got them tonight, so technically it's a November acquisition:



Backstory: my parents got me these for my upcoming birthday (in a couple weeks). They ordered them early in a couple sizes so I could figure out which one fit me. They returned the rest and kept the ones that fit, because my mom really wanted to give them to me on my birthday (didn't matter to me either way, but whatever). Tomorrow is supposed to be below freezing when I go to work, so my mom went ahead and gave them to me tonight, so I can actually get some use out of them in the cold weather.

So yeah. I have Bean Boots now.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Which size did you settle on? Also, they'll change your life.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

yoshi said:


> *Lands End
> 
> *Lighthouse Chinos
> Flat front flannels in the darker of the two colors they currently offer (I got the light grey ones last month and love them.)
> Sail rigger OCBD in the Buchanan tartan. I'm not sure how well the tartan will do in oxford cloth, generally I think it is better suited to a tighter weave or flannel, but it was during a sale so I figured I'd take a shot.


Package was waiting for me when I got home from work. Some preliminary thoughts:


 The fabric of the chinos is great. Very heavy. The rise is a little shorter than I would like, but they fit very well in the thigh and lower leg--which is often an issue for me.
 The flannels are great. The color is a bit enigmatic--somewhere on the borderline of charcoal and chocolate. I think they will go well with nearly anything. Or, perhaps, nothing.
 I was pleasantly surprised to find that the tartan pattern works really well on oxford cloth. AND...it is a three-button collar. However, the collar is short as is LE's M.O. of late. There will be little to no roll if I choose to wear this shirt with a tie  . Some may find it a drawback that these shirts only come in S/M/L/XL. As a pretty perfect 15/33 I fit into the M just about as well as any of my other shirts. I will probably pick up one or two others in different patterns.

Just snagged some vintage Florsheim Imperial PTBs in shell #8 on eBay


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

How do they change your life? Aside from granting you honorary membership to the prep club? I know they saved my skin a couple of times last year in some down pours. 

But yes, the boot and the Norwegian sweaters are the trad/Ivy/prep membership cards. You're in for life now, OF.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Backstory: my parents got me these for my upcoming birthday (in a couple weeks). They ordered them early in a couple sizes so I could figure out which one fit me. They returned the rest and kept the ones that fit, because my mom really wanted to give them to me on my birthday (didn't matter to me either way, but whatever). Tomorrow is supposed to be below freezing when I go to work, so my mom went ahead and gave them to me tonight, so I can actually get some use out of them in the cold weather.
> 
> So yeah. I have Bean Boots now.


You need some new to you Harris Tweeds and an oatmeal camel hair to go with them...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Which size did you settle on? Also, they'll change your life.


The 10's. The 9 was a touch too tight with normal socks, and I couldn't wear my thick socks with them at all. Conversely, the 10's are loose with thinner socks, but not so loose that it's an issue. With thick socks they're perfect. The realization came when I had both pair side by side and put on the 10's without looking at the size and thinking "man, these are great!". Realized they were 10's, started to put on the 9's and thought "yeah, there's no way these will work".

And I'll see how much they'll change my life tomorrow, I'm wearing them to work in the morning.



Duvel said:


> How do they change your life? Aside from granting you honorary membership to the prep club? I know they saved my skin a couple of times last year in some down pours.
> 
> But yes, the boot and the Norwegian sweaters are the trad/Ivy/prep membership cards. You're in for life now, OF.


Sweet, but what club does all the madras make me a member of? :tongue2:


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Pure seersucker awesomeness from Goodwill.

If I could find a SC or pants made from this I would knock little old ladies over to get it.....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Pure seersucker awesomeness from Goodwill.
> 
> If I could find a SC or pants made from this I would knock little old ladies over to get it.....


A sport coat made of that would be absolutely incredible


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Pure seersucker awesomeness from Goodwill.
> 
> If I could find a SC or pants made from this I would knock little old ladies over to get it.....





orange fury said:


> A sport coat made of that would be absolutely incredible


I've seen both pants and sport coats of that or a similar material pop up on ebay every now and then.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Duvel said:


> How do they change your life?


Saying "I like them a lot" seemed a little flat.

And Reuben, while I can't stand the manufacturer's choice of tan and grey seersucker, the alternating stripe orientations are intriguing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I look forward to opening this November acquisitions thread each day and seeing again that magnificent thrifted leather couch, purchased by wacolo. What a great find! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, madras is as preppy as one can get. Your closetful grants you access to the inner circle of prepdom. You have arrived!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Re 2, did you get the expresso heather or whatever it's called, not the light grey.



yoshi said:


> Package was waiting for me when I got home from work. Some preliminary thoughts:
> 
> 
> The fabric of the chinos is great. Very heavy. The rise is a little shorter than I would like, but they fit very well in the thigh and lower leg--which is often an issue for me.
> ...


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Re 2, did you get the expresso heather or whatever it's called, not the light grey.


Espresso heather. I took them outside to take them to the cleaners today and in natural light they are definitely more of a chocolate than a charcoal. I really like the color. I also have the light grey ones which are pretty standard.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. Have been considering getting the espresso, as I like my grey ones, but it's hard to make out on the site what color that really is.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Espresso heather. I took them outside to take them to the cleaners today and in natural light they are definitely more of a chocolate than a charcoal. I really like the color. I also have the light grey ones which are pretty standard.


It looked like a charcoal on the site, now I'm really glad I opted for the light gray option


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Same. Not sure I could make the brown flannel work with anything I have.



orange fury said:


> It looked like a charcoal on the site, now I'm really glad I opted for the light gray option


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Same. Not sure I could make the brown flannel work with anything I have.


I could work it in somewhere I'm sure, but my immediate need was for gray flannels to wear to a wedding next week (in lieu of a suit- still need to get one, but I don't want to do that big of a purchase right now).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

How would brown flannels work? I'm trying to picture the type and color of jacket, or sweater, etc.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Duvel said:


> How would brown flannels work? I'm trying to picture the type and color of jacket, or sweater, etc.


I'd go with a camel hair jacket, patterned or plain, or a patterned tweed with a tan ground as my first choice.

Would probably look splendid with most grey tweed jackets.

It could work with a patterned brown jacket with enough contrast.

Considering I have all these things in my closet, I'm starting to feel like a stick in the mud for only owning flannel in shades of grey...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> How would brown flannels work? I'm trying to picture the type and color of jacket, or sweater, etc.


Earth tones primarily, shades of tan/brown, ecru shirt, tweeds, dark green (sweaters or ties), etc. That's my thought at least


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Shoemart's email list of Alden irregulars overcame my willpower this week and I finally picked up one of my grail items: a pair of #8 perf cap boots.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> The Shoemart's email list of Alden irregulars overcame my willpower this week and I finally picked up one of my grail items: a pair of #8 perf cap boots.


I was sorely tempted to jump on a pair of natural CXL plain toe boots from this list but decided against it. With Black Friday coming up I figured I might spend money on other things I want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I have the LE espresso heather flannels and I can attest to the fact that they are more chocolate than charcoal (contrary to website images). I agree with Natty Beau about pairing them with camel hair. I've also worn them with the jacket below.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, HerrDavid, OF, Natty, and rest. Good input. I may have to pick them up.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So my chino struggles have been well documented. I have all RL, but sizing and fit is incredibly inconsistent. I tried Bills and they were massive. Tried Lands End straight fit, and it was like spandex (and the waist was too big/legs too long). So I tried one more time with Lands End Traditional Fit:



Nailed it, and for $21 with the sale they had a couple weeks ago. Rise is a touch higher than what I'm used to, and the seat is a touch snug, but not uncomfortably so (I don't feel like it'll rip or anything). No break, 1.5" cuffs, no alterations necessary. Which is good, because I ordered 5 pairs at once:



I feel a lot more confident about the fit of the LE traditional fit flannels I have coming in this week after trying these.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You nailed it, young man. Would you crease those?

My forest moss and khaki traditional-fit chinos arrived today, too. Couldn't be happier with them. My forest green look quite a bit darker than your green, but I can live with that. The green actually matches the corduroy of my LL Bean field coat collar and cuffs, so I can see some coordinating potential there.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> You nailed it, young man. Would you crease those?
> 
> My forest moss and khaki traditional-fit chinos arrived today, too. Couldn't be happier with them. My forest green look quite a bit darker than your green, but I can live with that. The green actually matches the corduroy of my LL Bean field coat collar and cuffs, so I can see some coordinating potential there.


Yeah, especially since they have cuffs. In the pics they're straight out of the package, so they still have the crease along the side seam.

all of these are actually darker in person, my phone couldn't really pick up the color, but I imagine they're the same shade as yours.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> So my chino struggles have been well documented. I have all RL, but sizing and fit is incredibly inconsistent. I tried Bills and they were massive. Tried Lands End straight fit, and it was like spandex (and the waist was too big/legs too long). So I tried one more time with Lands End Traditional Fit:
> 
> Nailed it, and for $21 with the sale they had a couple weeks ago. Rise is a touch higher than what I'm used to, and the seat is a touch snug, but not uncomfortably so (I don't feel like it'll rip or anything). No break, 1.5" cuffs, no alterations necessary. Which is good, because I ordered 5 pairs at once:
> 
> I feel a lot more confident about the fit of the LE traditional fit flannels I have coming in this week after trying these.


We've had the exact same experience with LE chinos, OF. I had ordered the Lighthouse Chino in the straight fit and felt they were too tight/skinny. So I re-ordered the same colors in their traditional fit. They arrived today, and I like them for the same reasons you mention.

I also received a pair of the LE flannel-lined chinos in Traditional fit, and the fit is about the same as the Lighthouse in Traditional fit. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> We've had the exact same experience with LE chinos, OF. I had ordered the Lighthouse Chino in the straight fit and felt they were too tight/skinny. So I re-ordered the same colors in their traditional fit. They arrived today, and I like them for the same reasons you mention.
> 
> *I also received a pair of the LE flannel-lined chinos in Traditional fit, and the fit is about the same as the Lighthouse in Traditional fit. I think you'll be pleased. *


Good to hear, I've been thinking this week that I need a pair. May need to look at getting some during their next sale.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> The Shoemart's email list of Alden irregulars overcame my willpower this week and I finally picked up one of my grail items: a pair of #8 perf cap boots.


Congratulations. I own the Alden via J.Crew version and it is my favorite (by far) shoe / boot. They are stunning, gorgeous, beautiful and only get better with wear, age and patina. Enjoy.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: The LE's look very good, definitely sitting higher than others I've seen you in. In your list, I noticed you didn't mention J.Crew - have you tried any of theirs?


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> We've had the exact same experience with LE chinos, OF. I had ordered the Lighthouse Chino in the straight fit and felt they were too tight/skinny. So I re-ordered the same colors in their traditional fit. They arrived today, and I like them for the same reasons you mention.
> 
> I also received a pair of the LE flannel-lined chinos in Traditional fit, and the fit is about the same as the Lighthouse in Traditional fit. I think you'll be pleased.


Wearing my new lighthouses in traditional fit. They are great. I really like the weight of the fabric


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF: The LE's look very good, definitely sitting higher than others I've seen you in. In your list, I noticed you didn't mention J.Crew - have you tried any of theirs?


I havent, and coincidentally I was at a J Crew outlet today and didn't think to try them on (I did get one of their "Thompson Shirting" must-iron shirts for a wedding at the end of the week though). I do like the fit of the LE though, and the rise has kind of grown on me. The free cuffing/hemming helps too lol


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> So my chino struggles have been well documented. I have all RL, but sizing and fit is incredibly inconsistent. I tried Bills and they were massive. Tried Lands End straight fit, and it was like spandex (and the waist was too big/legs too long). So I tried one more time with Lands End Traditional Fit:
> 
> Nailed it, and for $21 with the sale they had a couple weeks ago. Rise is a touch higher than what I'm used to, and the seat is a touch snug, but not uncomfortably so (I don't feel like it'll rip or anything). No break, 1.5" cuffs, no alterations necessary. Which is good, because I ordered 5 pairs at once:
> 
> I feel a lot more confident about the fit of the LE traditional fit flannels I have coming in this week after trying these.


I dig those. I don't mind the Bill's M2 for the most part: high rise, deep pockets, great fabric and construction. Below the knee could be a little tapered but I can live with it.

However, at these prices, could this be the elusive "collegiate cut" chino? How would you say they stack up in the above categories? Also, are these the non-iron or Lighthouse?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

These are the must iron Lighthouse chinos. I'm going to wear them for the first time to church tomorrow and see how they do, I could see myself stocking up on these during the next sale and ditching 90% of my current pants. The rise is higher than I'm used to, but not too high (it's sitting at my natural waist, where I'm used to hips), the fabric seems pretty durable the leg opening is 17" (ie, I'm not swimming below the knee). I haven't used them yet, but on paper, as I said, I could see myself replacing almost all of my current regular rotation with these.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> These are the must iron Lighthouse chinos. I'm going to wear them for the first time to church tomorrow and see how they do, I could see myself stocking up on these during the next sale and ditching 90% of my current pants. The rise is higher than I'm used to, but not too high (it's sitting at my natural waist, where I'm used to hips), the fabric seems pretty durable the leg opening is 17" (ie, I'm not swimming below the knee). I haven't used them yet, but on paper, as I said, I could see myself replacing almost all of my current regular rotation with these.


Wow, the Lighthouse are better than I thought on first glance then; that sounds like a ringing endorsement. Saw em a while back and just didn't think it was worth taking the chance only to be disappointed by too low a rise. These look like what I've been in the market for to replace older, oddly-shaped lower rise pants that just don't quite work. Thanks for sharing, OF.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> Wow, the Lighthouse are better than I thought on first glance then; that sounds like a ringing endorsement. Saw em a while back and just didn't think it was worth taking the chance only to be disappointed by too low a rise. These look like what I've been in the market for to replace older, oddly-shaped lower rise pants that just don't quite work. Thanks for sharing, OF.


The LE website has an item dimensions link on each item that is pretty accurate, it provides front and back rise measurements for each waist size. I wear a 32 waist, I think the front rise is 10 5/8"? I do know Duvel likes the non-iron in long rise, and I know popinjay wears (and now gamma and I wear) the lighthouse traditional fit. I would certainly look at the websites dimensions though.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Forgot to add this, picked this up earlier today. Not exactly trad, but J Crew:









Mrs OF is a matron of honor in a wedding at the end of the week, and I realized that I don't have a white shirt that isn't an OCBD that fits anymore, so we were at an outlet mall today where I found this for $20. Aside from the collar being comically small, the shirt actually isn't bad for the price- slim, 100% cotton, and must iron. I checked out the Brooks outlet and everything was non-iron 346 for $90, wasn't going to happen. Even though I don't like the collar, this shirt will be used with a bow tie, so it's not as big of a deal as it would be if I were wearing a long tie. Heck, this shirt might get a fair amount of wear with bow ties in the coming months.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I havent, and coincidentally I was at a J Crew outlet today and didn't think to try them on (I did get one of their "Thompson Shirting" must-iron shirts for a wedding at the end of the week though). I do like the fit of the LE though, and the rise has kind of grown on me. The free cuffing/hemming helps too lol


If you do try them someday, keep in mind that there is real J.Crew and "Factory" J.Crew (which is a much cheaper-made version of real J.Crew) and I have no idea which or if both versions are sold at the outlets. I bought a pair of factory to wear around the house and actually like them for that, but they are noticeably less well made.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have found the (regular) J. Crew line of Essential Chinos, in Classic and Regular fit, to be quite good. If you can get them on sale, they're a good option. The downside is that they don't cuff them (to my knowledge), so you'd have to buy them long and then get them cuffed.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I have found the (regular) J. Crew line of Essential Chinos, in Classic and Regular fit, to be quite good. If you can get them on sale, they're a good option. The downside is that they don't cuff them (to my knowledge), so you'd have to buy them long and then get them cuffed.


True on both counts


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

FF, I meant also to mention that I believe the regular J. Crew retail chinos are not sold at the outlet. The outlet/Factory Store carries an imitiation that is not as good.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> FF, I meant also to mention that I believe the regular J. Crew retail chinos are not sold at the outlet. The outlet/Factory Store carries an imitiation that is not as good.


I was afraid of that - Orange Fury - please take note, you need to either go to a real J.Crew store or order on line from J.Crew to get their real chinos. Thanks Duval (also, did you notice that you and I had the same response for Shaver regarding the Rolling Stones?)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No, I hadn't, but I'm only on my second cup of coffee. 

A while ago, I put together a photo album on Facebook of how bands dressed in the early to mid-1960s. The images really do run counter to how many people think rockers dressed. At least prior to around 1967, band garb was very traditional, even if it did also follow some trends, e.g., narrower jacket lapels, timmer pant legs, etc.



Fading Fast said:


> I was afraid of that - Orange Fury - please take note, you need to either go to a real J.Crew store or order on line from J.Crew to get their real chinos. Thanks Duval (also, did you notice that you and I had the same response for Shaver regarding the Rolling Stones?)


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like he's in pretty good shape with the LE's.......


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm an LE convert as well. I am well pleased with my recent purchase of grey flannels and some cuffed traditional-fit chinos. Excellent prices on all of it, too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

After my first day wearing them, I am going to have to retract some of my praise of these. Not for the quality of the garment, but for the custom hemming.

when I ordered these in straight fit, one of the things I noticed was that the pants were much longer than I ordered, but that was secondary to the other fit issues. However, I noticed wearing these this morning for the first time with my stafford boots that these seemed to be pooling at my ankles, which is something I just can't stand. I got them home and measured all 5 of my new chinos- I had ordered a 32 waist/31 inseam/1.5" cuff, and the inseams on each pair of pants is between 31.75" and 32.5" - ie, more than a full break. This is the second time the custom hemming was much too long, so I'm going to have to take all of the. To my tailor because I'm not sure I trust whoever does LE's hemming to get it right the third time.

lesson being, next time I order pants from LE, I'm ordering them unfinished and having my tailor add the cuffs. Which is a shame, because I really like the pants other than that.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is too bad. I haven't had that problem with mine--they seem to be cuffed to my specs. I do wish they offered a deeper cuff than 1.5 inches, though.

If you're up to it, OF, take a look at OCBD's cuffing instructions and learn to sew your own. It does take time and patience, though.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> I got them home and measured all 5 of my new chinos- I had ordered a 32 waist/31 inseam/1.5" cuff, and the inseams on each pair of pants is between 31.75" and 32.5" - ie, more than a full break.


There's no excuse for that, especially since they allow you to specify inseams in .25" increments when you order them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That is too bad. I haven't had that problem with mine--they seem to be cuffed to my specs. I do wish they offered a deeper cuff than 1.5 inches, though.
> 
> If you're up to it, OF, take a look at OCBD's cuffing instructions and learn to sew your own. It does take time and patience, though.


Neither of which I have this week lol. I'm just going to take them to my tailor and see if he'll give me a bulk rate like he's done in the past. I'm hoping the flannels are at least correct, because they come in Wednesday and I won't have time to take them in (well I may, but I don't want to have to ask my tailor for a rush).



Topsider said:


> There's no excuse for that, especially since they allow you to specify inseams in .25" increments when you order them.


Agreed, the last ones I ordered at 31.25", and they were in the same 31.75"-32.5" range. Kinda ridiculous that this has happened twice on multiple orders of pants, I could see one or two having an issue, but 7 pairs overall? Though it does seem like I'm the only one this has happened to.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Odd. Mine are perfect. You should let customer service know, in any case.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

HerE are the aforementioned boots IRL.



I noticed the toe caps are slightly rougher in texture than the other shell pieces. Not enough for me to return them, but has anyone had experience smoothing out rougher areas of shell?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

orange fury said:


> After my first day wearing them, I am going to have to retract some of my praise of these. Not for the quality of the garment, but for the custom hemming.
> 
> when I ordered these in straight fit, one of the things I noticed was that the pants were much longer than I ordered, but that was secondary to the other fit issues. However, I noticed wearing these this morning for the first time with my stafford boots that these seemed to be pooling at my ankles, which is something I just can't stand. I got them home and measured all 5 of my new chinos- I had ordered a 32 waist/31 inseam/1.5" cuff, and the inseams on each pair of pants is between 31.75" and 32.5" - ie, more than a full break. This is the second time the custom hemming was much too long, so I'm going to have to take all of the. To my tailor because I'm not sure I trust whoever does LE's hemming to get it right the third time.
> 
> lesson being, next time I order pants from LE, I'm ordering them unfinished and having my tailor add the cuffs. Which is a shame, because I really like the pants other than that.


I wonder if they are taking shrinking into account? OF, have you washed and dried them all? I have see this in the past.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I wonder if they are taking shrinking into account? OF, have you washed and dried them all? I have see this in the past.


This why my LE chinos are going in the wash before I decide if I'm keeping them or not.

EDIT: I pulled out a tailor's tape measure and checked out my orders of LE Lighthouse chinos to check the inseam length. I ordered mine at 30" inseam. None have been washed--they're brand spanking new.

Of the three "straight fit" pairs (which I haven't yet returned), two are 30" and the other is 30.5"

Of the three "traditional fit" pairs, two are 30" and the other is 30.75"

This is just sloppy on LE's part. A customer shouldn't have to pay a tailor to adjust a custom-ordered inseam.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Forgot to add this, picked this up earlier today. Not exactly trad, but J Crew:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gut tells me that bow ties don't work as well with a spread-collar shirt, but I defer to the opinion of others more knowledgeable than myself on this point.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

LE flannels are on sale for $70 today. A really great pair of pants at an outstanding price. I might have to pick up a couple of more pairs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I wonder if they are taking shrinking into account? OF, have you washed and dried them all? I have see this in the past.


I've washed them a couple times, but I hang dry all my pants and shirts


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> My gut tells me that bow ties don't work as well with a spread-collar shirt, but I defer to the opinion of others more knowledgeable than myself on this point.


Eh, when I wear a tux I use a turndown collar, so it's similar in concept- the only thing that bothers me is the length (or lack thereof) of the collar points. For this event I wanted to go a bit dressier than a buttondown, but last minute like this meant that this is what was readily and inexpensively available


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I've washed them a couple times, but I hang dry all my pants and shirts


I think that this is the issue. I bet that they estimate for 1" of shrink. I am sure they would tell you if they asked. If so, when you order in the future you could make a note or they could make a note on your account.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

FWIW, the LE site advises adding .5 inch to the inseam measurement for any trousers that are all cotton, to allow for shrinking. I washed and dried, by machine, a pair of mine today, and they are right about this. They shrunk about .5 inch in length, which makes them perfect for me. After reading about Orange's problems, I double-checked all four trousers I ordered recently, and they were spot on to the specs I requested.



oxford cloth button down said:


> I wonder if they are taking shrinking into account? OF, have you washed and dried them all? I have see this in the past.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't pulled out the J. Crew charge card in a long time but I decided that I could not pass up this item, on sale at 30 percent off for cardholders: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/sweaters/wool/PRDOVR~33108/33108.jsp

I don't know how American trad or Ivy or prep it is, but I don't care. I like the submariner sort of look. I ordered it to look normal, by the way, not sized down two sizes like the model. In heather navy.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duvel said:


> I haven't pulled out the J. Crew charge card in a long time but I decided that I could not pass up this item, on sale at 30 percent off for cardholders: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/sweaters/wool/PRDOVR~33108/33108.jsp
> 
> I don't know how American trad or Ivy or prep it is, but I don't care. I like the submariner sort of look. I ordered it to look normal, by the way, not sized down two sizes like the model.


IIRC, roll-neck sweaters were a brief thing back in the 1990's. I sent mine to the thrift a few years ago.

Edit: I spoke too soon. I still have one. This one's from Lands' End.


----------



## Kreiger (Nov 6, 2011)

Duvel said:


> I haven't pulled out the J. Crew charge card in a long time but I decided that I could not pass up this item, on sale at 30 percent off for cardholders: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/sweaters/wool/PRDOVR~33108/33108.jsp
> 
> I don't know how American trad or Ivy or prep it is, but I don't care. I like the submariner sort of look. I ordered it to look normal, by the way, not sized down two sizes like the model.


I've always wanted one of those. I wish J Crew would do the "model is 5'11" and 165lbs, wearing M" thing like some other online retailers.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What I've learned is that J. Crew sizes down at least one size on their models in almost everything. I don't know why. It completely misrepresents the way the garment really does and should look and fit. I learned this many moons ago after buying sweaters and then seeing them on the online models and realizing mine looked nothing like the ones on the model--mine looked better!

In this instance, this sweater is supposed to look large and bulky. It's supposed to look rugged, and like you can move around in it, possibly even with a heavy flannel shirt underneath. It's not supposed to look hipster slim and short-waisted.



Kreiger said:


> I've always wanted one of those. I wish J Crew would do the "model is 5'11" and 165lbs, wearing M" thing like some other online retailers.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Picked up a pair of Alden for BB tassels in shell #8 on eBay


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

wacolo said:


> Never started an acquisition thread so here goes. A thrifted but lovely leather sofa. Also a pair of Frye Walters that are on the way to me. The Fryes were about $190 from Amazon after an additional 20% off.


How do you like the Frye's?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I wonder if they are taking shrinking into account? OF, have you washed and dried them all? I have see this in the past.





oxford cloth button down said:


> I think that this is the issue. I bet that they estimate for 1" of shrink. I am sure they would tell you if they asked. If so, when you order in the future you could make a note or they could make a note on your account.





Duvel said:


> FWIW, the LE site advises adding .5 inch to the inseam measurement for any trousers that are all cotton, to allow for shrinking. I washed and dried, by machine, a pair of mine today, and they are right about this. They shrunk about .5 inch in length, which makes them perfect for me. After reading about Orange's problems, I double-checked all four trousers I ordered recently, and they were spot on to the specs I requested.


Well when you guys are right, you're right. I washed all of them again tonight and dried them for the first time, and all of them are exactly 31" now on the inseam. The problem is that the waist and seat are too snug now after drying, So i re-ordered the pants up 1 waist size and will return these to Sears tomorrow.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I haven't pulled out the J. Crew charge card in a long time but I decided that I could not pass up this item, on sale at 30 percent off for cardholders: https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/sweaters/wool/PRDOVR~33108/33108.jsp
> 
> I don't know how American trad or Ivy or prep it is, but I don't care. I like the submariner sort of look. I ordered it to look normal, by the way, not sized down two sizes like the model. In heather navy.


I had one from J.Crew back in the early '90s that I finally had to toss a few years ago because I wore it out because I wore it all the time for years. Now that you pointed it out, I realize that I miss it - it's a great throw on with jeans or chinos to run errands or watch football sweater - I might order one.

And you are right as to size, it should fit loose, it is not a "stylish hipster" sweater.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I picked up a pair of Stafford Deacons - using Reuben's rec, i went half a size down and it is perfect. Fortunately, I got mine in store since on Saturday they were sold out online in my size. I decided to look at the website again, and its no longer there. 

Also, I decided to visit the Woolrich sample sale in Soho this weekend and picked up this 100% wool throw for $75. I guess I could have tried to find a cheaper one online but took the plunge here anyways.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> My gut tells me that bow ties don't work as well with a spread-collar shirt, but I defer to the opinion of others more knowledgeable than myself on this point.


The standard Gitman tuxedo shirts come with spread collars. I figure Gitman knows what they're doing, so it's probably normal to wear a bow tie with a medium spread collar.

I agree, though, that point collars look better with bow ties. That said, I recall Jovan mentioning that spread collars are traditional for bow ties.


----------



## Allen Dreadmon (Nov 8, 2014)

yoshi said:


> Picked up a pair of Alden for BB tassels in shell #8 on eBay 


Was it you that won the 9B? If so, nice score!

Here is my contribution: Alden for BB PTB in black calfskin. Best $144 I've ever paid for a pair of shoes.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got a new wardrobe at Ikea today. 
Much needed.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

L-feld said:


> The standard Gitman tuxedo shirts come with spread collars. I figure Gitman knows what they're doing, so it's probably normal to wear a bow tie with a medium spread collar.
> 
> I agree, though, that point collars look better with bow ties. That said, I recall Jovan mentioning that spread collars are traditional for bow ties.


I should probably know this, if in fact there is a rule, but I think that bow ties look best with a point collar. That is generally speaking, and I can see my view evolving. A couple years ago, I mentioned the point-always-with bows concept to a friend who knows tons more than myself, and he instantly responded, in a puzzled tone, why would anyone say that. Since then, I have acquired a couple of spread, but not outlandish spread, collar shirts and am pleased with how they look with bows. Some of this might be dependent on the tie in question. Today, I'm wearing a Hanauer with a bit of natural droop, which is part of the charm of bow ties--they can lie differently and still look cool. It looks better, I think, on a point than it would on a spread, but if not for the droop, the merit of the point vs. spread would diminish, I suspect. I go back and forth on golf collars, but, generally speaking, while they can be worn with bows, I think that they look better with long ties. Like I say, my view is evolving. I can't countenance a bow tie with a cutaway collar.

Gitman may know what they are doing but at the end of the day, they are really in business to make money, not shirts, so it's not fail safe. I've peddled tons of hideous RG shirts (and ugly RL sweaters) for way more than I could ever get from selling nice stuff from Press or O'Connell's.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> How do you like the Frye's?


They are terrific. With the rotation I currently have I just could not see spending the money for the Indys, but I am more than happy with these. The leather and construction are terrific and the break in period looks like it will be short. I will try to remember to snap a shot of them on the next time I wear them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So, got my DB camel hair JAB topcoat in the mail. Except it wasn't my DB camel hair JAB topcoat:


This will definitely be going back. On the upside, also got my Royal Stewart Pendleton Topster in the mail too:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> I think that bow ties look best with a point collar. That is generally speaking, and I can see my view evolving. A couple years ago, I mentioned the point-always-with bows concept to a friend who knows tons more than myself, and he instantly responded, in a puzzled tone, why would anyone say that. Since then, I have acquired a couple of spread, but not outlandish spread, collar shirts and am pleased with how they look with bows. Some of this might be dependent on the tie in question.


I think it can work, although I don't do it often. Here's an example.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

What happened, Orange?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

wacolo said:


> They are terrific. With the rotation I currently have I just could not see spending the money for the Indys, but I am more than happy with these. The leather and construction are terrific and the break in period looks like it will be short. I will try to remember to snap a shot of them on the next time I wear them.


Does it fit wide? Narrow? Etc.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> What happened, Orange?


Not a clue, the receipt even has the right item on it. Between this, my brooks shirts, my lands end chinos, and my ll bean flannel shrinking, this hasn't been my month for clothes lol

EDIT: ugh, I forgot how much I hated dealing with the Jos A Bank by my place. I was able to return the coat, but as it's been with every other interaction I've ever had with them at this location, they were rude about it the entire time, like I was invonveniencing them. Would've been nice to have a new coat, but oh well.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Not a clue, the receipt even has the right item on it. Between this, my brooks shirts, my lands end chinos, and my ll bean flannel shrinking, this hasn't been my month for clothes lol


Fear not, all of us who order clothes online have gone through bad patches like that. I know I have.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is a weird screw-up, Orange. I have to say, in all my years of catalog and online ordering, I have never had the company screw up. I've screwed up my order plenty of times, and I've received defective items, but I've never had someone send me something other than what I ordered.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That is a weird screw-up, Orange. I have to say, in all my years of catalog and online ordering, I have never had the company screw up. I've screwed up my order plenty of times, and I've received defective items, but I've never had someone send me something other than what I ordered.


Count yourself extraordinarily lucky.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I received two sweater from Woolovers (www.woolovers.com) on the basis of Muffy's review. This Arian https://www.woolovers.com/british-wool/womens-mens/wool-aran-jumper.aspx and this sleeveless https://www.woolovers.com/lambswool/womens-mens/lambswool-slipover-vest.aspx.

They are amazing quality and prices, the Arian must weight close to ten pounds and the price was around $50 after VAT is removed. It is very generously sized. I'm anxious to see they wear for that price though but I'm very pleased right now.

Also, they shipped from England and I received them in about ten days.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Just bought some nwt Johnson Woolen Mills hunter green pants from etsy for $50.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Evidently. I just knocked on wood.



gamma68 said:


> Count yourself extraordinarily lucky.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I finally plunked down the cash for a new Gloverall 512 duffle. Received it this week, just in time for some really cold weather here in WI.

And just a FYI for anyone in the market: check out Stuart's of London. They sell the 512 for $200 less than O'Connell's (and over $300 less than J Press!:icon_headagainstwal ) and with free 1-3 day FedEx delivery to boot. Placed my order on a Wednesday evening and got it--_from London!_--on Friday morning


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mhj said:


> I received two sweater from Woolovers (www.woolovers.com) on the basis of Muffy's review. This Arian https://www.woolovers.com/british-wool/womens-mens/wool-aran-jumper.aspx and this sleeveless https://www.woolovers.com/lambswool/womens-mens/lambswool-slipover-vest.aspx.
> 
> They are amazing quality and prices, the Arian must weight close to ten pounds and the price was around $50 after VAT is removed. It is very generously sized. I'm anxious to see they wear for that price though but I'm very pleased right now.
> 
> Also, they shipped from England and I received them in about ten days.


I've got that Aran in cream. The wool is exceptional. I'm not a huge fan of the side seams or the awful Woolovers tag they tuck in there, but it can't be beat for the price. My next Aran will probably be from the Muffy-approved Aran Sweater Market, though.

Also FYI, Woolovers is doing free worldwide shipping this week. I've got a couple of their lambswool cardigans in my cart. I can't decide on which colors to buy (already have charcoal and navy).


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Clay J said:


> Just bought some nwt Johnson Woolen Mills hunter green pants from etsy for $50.


Do you plan on wearing them for hunting? I've always wondered what the market was for those these days.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I've got that Aran in cream. The wool is exceptional. I'm not a huge fan of the side seams or the awful Woolovers tag they tuck in there, but it can't be beat for the price. My next Aran will probably be from the Muffy-approved Aran Sweater Market, though.
> 
> Also FYI, Woolovers is doing free worldwide shipping this week. I've got a couple of their lambswool cardigans in my cart. I can't decide on which colors to buy (already have charcoal and navy).


That fisherman's crew looks great...a good casual alternative to a shetland. It's a pity they don't offer actual shetlands...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> That fisherman's crew looks great...a good casual alternative to a shetland. It's a pity they don't offer actual shetlands...


The fisherman's crew is great. But it's not a good alternative to a Shetland, IMO. It's heavier with a tighter knit and a bit of a sheen to it. More like an Irish fisherman's sweater than a Shetland. I highly recommend their Woolovers' British wool and lambswool offerings. The construction isn't always the greatest and the fit might be tough to nail down, but the quality of the wool is excellent.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

Allen Dreadmon said:


> Was it you that won the 9B? If so, nice score!


I believe it was. I am super excited for them to arrive.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> The fisherman's crew is great. But it's not a good alternative to a Shetland, IMO. It's heavier with a tighter knit and a bit of a sheen to it. More like an Irish fisherman's sweater than a Shetland. I highly recommend their Woolovers' British wool and lambswool offerings. The construction isn't always the greatest and the fit might be tough to nail down, but the quality of the wool is excellent.


Ive wanted the LLB Irish Fisherman's sweater for a couple years now, but you guys may be talking me into the woolovers version...


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> HerE are the aforementioned boots IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the toe caps are slightly rougher in texture than the other shell pieces. Not enough for me to return them, but has anyone had experience smoothing out rougher areas of shell?


The one pair of shoes I've gotten from TSM Alden's seconds list were a pair of #8 plain toes and they too had a couple spots with the rougher areas of the shell. Brushing vigorously and a tiny application of Alden's cordovan boot cream helped to smooth it out a little bit but not all the way. But the roughness still wasn't enough of a distraction for me to part with the shoes.

I think you got a great score from the seconds list. This latest round was the first round in a long time with quite a good selection on it (at least in my sizes). I tried calling and getting a pair of whiskey shell plain toes but they were long gone by the time I finally got through.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked up my AE Bleecker Streets in "Bob's Chili"...._Ssssssmokin'_


----------



## mhardy (Oct 9, 2011)

Purchased my first pair of Jack Donnelly khakis. I have worn Bill's for many years, but I really like the JDs. The original fit seems to be between Bill's M1 and M2, which is perfect for me.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

So I took advantage of the AFPOS 20% off code and these arrived yesterday ...



Sprayed 'em with Nano Protector and wore 'em today.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Fred G. Unn said:


> So I took advantage of the AFPOS 20% off code and these arrived yesterday ...
> 
> Sprayed 'em with Nano Protector and wore 'em today.


Gorgeous shoes. What's AFPOS?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> Gorgeous shoes. What's AFPOS?


A Fine Pair Of Shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

mhardy said:


> Purchased my first pair of Jack Donnelly khakis. I have worn Bill's for many years, but I really like the JDs. The original fit seems to be between Bill's M1 and M2, which is perfect for me.


Good to know. I have a pair on the way, also.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some shoes. By Friday morning.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

For those of you who like the LE Lighthouse Chinos--LE is running a serious sale on pants today. I just picked up 2 pair for $40 shipped!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice. And yes, I, of course, noticed the sale. I'm eyeing some cords myself.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

From J.Crew: Bowery Pants based on SG 67's recommendation.



I like them - they have a nice texture and pattern (I took the below picture so that you can see the neat texture and pattern since the above shot didn't capture it) and the fit is consistent with my J.Crew chinos. The lady at J.Crew Live Chat (a great feature) said they would have the same sizing as the chinos, but I was suspicious. It is amazing if J.Crew really is able to keep its sizing consistent across pants' models - most stores can't keep the size consistent within the same pants model (which is why I bring three pairs of the exact same size into the dressing room at Brooks Brothers).



I wanted a somewhat less full-on dress, dress pants and these fit the bill perfectly: dressier than chinos, less dressy than traditional dress pants. Haven't worn them yet, but can't wait.

Below was an acquisition I made today that has already been consumed. I was coming back from a meeting, the slice looked good in the window and it was - thin crust, not-stringy real mozzarella and just a hint of sweetness to the sauce. One of my favorite things about NYC is how you are never more than a few blocks away from a good slice of pizza.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^If I could like a post on AAAC, I'd like that post.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fading Fast said:


> Below was an acquisition I made today that has already been consumed. I was coming back from a meeting, the slice looked good in the window and it was - thin crust, not-stringy real mozzarella and just a hint of sweetness to the sauce. One of my favorite things about NYC is how you are never more than a few blocks away from a good slice of pizza.


Nice! My choice would have been for a Sicilian, but few things in life are better than a plain slice with red pepper flakes and oregano.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> ^^^If I could like a post on AAAC, I'd like that post.


I think you meant to type "lick" and, if so, perhaps you might want to take a peak at the "What does a trad girlfriend look like" thread before committing to the pizza slice.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

hardline_42 said:


> few things in life are better than a plain slice with red pepper flakes and oregano.


Well said, so true.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got my LE flannels in, no problems with the inseam on these ones :biggrin::


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

yoshi said:


> For those of you who like the LE Lighthouse Chinos--LE is running a serious sale on pants today. I just picked up 2 pair for $40 shipped!





Duvel said:


> Nice. And yes, I, of course, noticed the sale. I'm eyeing some cords myself.


I saw, I'm picking up some flannel lined chinos tonight


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I just ordered two pair of chinos and two pair of the flannels...they were all ringing up at 70% off regular prices for me. $14 each on the chinos and $31 on the flannels. I was out the door at less than $100 shipped.



yoshi said:


> For those of you who like the LE Lighthouse Chinos--LE is running a serious sale on pants today. I just picked up 2 pair for $40 shipped!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I think you meant to type "lick" and, if so, perhaps you might want to take a peak at the "What does a trad girlfriend look like" thread before committing to the pizza slice.


Ahahahaha well played.

Seriously though, I don't even eat pizza and that looks fantastic lol


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> I just ordered two pair of chinos and two pair of the flannels...they were all ringing up at 70% off regular prices for me. $14 each on the chinos and $31 on the flannels. I was out the door at less than $100 shipped.


So I just called LE, and they definitely did a price adjustment for me on the 5 chinos and flannel pants I already purchased. Which means I'm about to do a whole new order and stock up lol.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

orange fury said:


> So I just called LE, and they definitely did a price adjustment for me on the 5 chinos and flannel pants I already purchased. Which means I'm about to do a whole new order and stock up lol.


Did they give you the 70% off price?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So I'm just seeing 40% off pants prices, is there something special you have to do to get 70% off? I could use a pair of flannel-lined chinos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> Did they give you the 70% off price?


Yes, since I ordered both within the past 14 days, they're giving me the chinos at the ~$14 price and the flannel at the ~$30 price.

Reuben, the flannel lined seem to be only going down to around $40 or so


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

When I priced the flannels, they were still $75. Are y'all using a coupon code?


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

*Land's End

Men's 5-pocket Straight Fit Twill Pants*

Item #432188WW9

They are regularly $49.00, but are reduced to $19.99. Today only if you use the special code or call in your order there is another 30% off, bringing the price down to $14 a pair.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Got my LE flannels in, no problems with the inseam on these ones :biggrin::


Which flannels are these, OF? And are they thick enough for cold winter days?


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> Gorgeous shoes. What's AFPOS?


Thanks! Sale is still on BTW. Code AFPOS20 gets you 20% off of everything. Considering with Alfred Sargents they deduct the VAT to the USA, have free shipping, free lasted trees (for most AS), and they throw in a free tin of Saphir wax or a free Saphir suede brush, they are one of my favorite shops to buy shoes from. Really great people too. I think that was my 5th order from them.
https://www.afinepairofshoes.co.uk/


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Which flannels are these, OF? And are they thick enough for cold winter days?


Its the plain front traditional fit wool flannel trousers:

they are 70/30 wool/poly, but I really like the weight and drape (enough that I just ordered a second pair at the sale ~$30 sale price). I think they'll be warm in winter (certainly not a summer garment- not down here at least), but I only wore them for a couple minutes before dropping them off at the dry cleaner, but I'm wearing them Friday night, so I can give a more detailed opinion then.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have the same flannels, LE and gamma. They're warm.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Got my LE flannels in, no problems with the inseam on these ones :biggrin::


Nice fit. The inseam on trousers designated for dry cleaning or with a high poly mix will generally hemmed without taking into account for shrinkage, because they shouldn't shrink.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Orange, yours appear to sit slightly higher than mine. I'm a little surprised. Looks very good.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

RL has a sale today, too. Perfect timing, eh?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> RL has a sale today, too. Perfect timing, eh?


And Brooks double corporate discount day is today :aportnoy:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, that's what I mean. Makes it tough on a guy. Especially with the holidays coming up, I'm trying to be good, i.e., not greedy and selfish, i.e., a better person than I normally am. 

In all seriousness, I need to stick to my plan and stay focused. Shirts, first.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

This seems to fit here based on the current conversation - i read through the best shetland sweater thread and am going to buy the LL Bean one, do you guys know if they do regular sales like LE and J.Crew? If so, I'll wait. Also, I'm going to probably buy the BB RF one as well, but that I'll only do on a post-holiday real mark down. I am wearing my 15 or so year old J.Crew shetland today, love it, but I need one or two more as it's getting old.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Fading Fast, from what I've seen, LL Bean is a little stingy with sales. They sometimes do the $10 gift card for a purchase over whatever, etc., and there are often sales on specific items. But I can't recall in the last year any real site-wide sales.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> This seems to fit here based on the current conversation - i read through the best shetland sweater thread and am going to buy the LL Bean one, do you guys know if they do regular sales like LE and J.Crew? If so, I'll wait. Also, I'm going to probably buy the BB RF one as well, but that I'll only do on a post-holiday real mark down. I am wearing my 15 or so year old J.Crew shetland today, love it, but I need one or two more as it's getting old.


They do 10% every once in a while and 20% verrrry seldom, but neither with any regularity. Right now they have the few $10 giftcard for purchases over $50. I'm wanting that anorak and the bean boot mocs, but I'm waiting to see if they do a Black Friday/Internet Monday sale.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel and OF, thank you. To both of your point, I have a $10 off card for a purchase of $50, but the shetland is $49.50 - I'm sure that is no accident and makes me think that LL Bean has lost its spirit of customer service and respect if they offer discounts at $50 and price a lot of items at $49.50. It's too clever by a half and chips away at the good will I grew up with for Bean.

Like OF, I'm going to hold off for Black Friday / Internet Monday and see. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Yes, that's what I mean. Makes it tough on a guy. Especially with the holidays coming up, I'm trying to be good, i.e., not greedy and selfish, i.e., a better person than I normally am.
> 
> In all seriousness, I need to stick to my plan and stay focused. Shirts, first.


My birthday is Sunday, so that's my excuse for raiding the Brooks sale for OCBDs today lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Frankly, I'll take the stingy sales in trade for the generous return policy. Bean can't be beat for that.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Frankly, I'll take the stingy sales in trade for the generous return policy. Bean can't be beat for that.


I respect that. I just don't like the gaming of offering discounts just past the price point for many products. It disingenuous and makes me feel less good about a company that I used to love and now only like. I don't have any problem with a company having no sales and saying - we offer our product at this price, we believe it is good value and won't discount. That's fine, no one owes me a sale, but if you do have a sale or promotion, don't game it so insultingly. (This rancor is addressed to Bean not you Duvel - I greatly appreciate your color and insight).


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> They do 10% every once in a while and 20% verrrry seldom, but neither with any regularity. Right now they have the few $10 giftcard for purchases over $50. I'm wanting that anorak and the bean boot mocs, but I'm waiting to see if they do a Black Friday/Internet Monday sale.


i just got a catalogue with a 20% off code and used it to buy my bean boots. Are you on their mailing lists?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> And Brooks double corporate discount day is today :aportnoy:


Brings the price down to $53 if you buy 3...tempting...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Fading Fast said:


> Duvel and OF, thank you. To both of your point, I have a $10 off card for a purchase of $50, but the shetland is $49.50 - I'm sure that is no accident and makes me think that LL Bean has lost its spirit of customer service and respect if they offer discounts at $50 and price a lot of items at $49.50. It's too clever by a half and chips away at the good will I grew up with for Bean.
> 
> Like OF, I'm going to hold off for Black Friday / Internet Monday and see.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


You could always add the cheapest thing you can find to your order as cart filler. There's a fishing fly for $2.50; that's probably pretty close to the lowest item on the site.

Or, actually, I'd try calling customer service first and seeing if they'll honor the card for just the sweater. There's probably at least a chance they'll do it.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I respect that. I just don't like the gaming of offering discounts just past the price point for many products. It disingenuous and makes me feel less good about a company that I used to love and now only like. I don't have any problem with a company having no sales and saying - we offer our product at this price, we believe it is good value and won't discount. That's fine, no one owes me a sale, but if you do have a sale or promotion, don't game it so insultingly. (This rancor is addressed to Bean not you Duvel - I greatly appreciate your color and insight).


Its a sales inducement so you will purchase an additional item. Its not disingenuous at all, Bean is hardly JAB where every other minute it's buy one get five free or some other BS...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> i just got a catalogue with a 20% off code and used it to buy my bean boots. Are you on their mailing lists?





Fraser Tartan said:


> Got a one-time use 20% off code from Bean recently. I get a lot of personalized site-wide discount codes in my Inbox. You need to be on their e-mail to get these.


The last catalogue I got from Bean was the Christmas/winter '14 one, I've been on their mailing list but haven't really received anything.

however, if I get a catalogue with a 20% off coupon and combine it with my $10 off coupon, there may be a pair of boot mocs in my near future...


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Which flannels are these, OF? And are they thick enough for cold winter days?


I recently purchased these and was quite pleased with them but even more pleased to get them at less than $32 yesterday. I would consider them a 3 season trouser here in New England, sufficient for winter.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> i just got a catalogue with a 20% off code and used it to buy my bean boots. Are you on their mailing lists?


I am, so maybe it will show up on the mail in the next few days - thank you for the heads up.

And to Fraser Tartan, thank you, I am on the email list and will keep a look out. That said, I believe that some of these emails / discounts (not all) are targeted based on whatever algorithm is used.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Eric W S said:


> Its a sales inducement so you will purchase an additional item. Its not disingenuous at all, Bean is hardly JAB where every other minute it's buy one get five free or some other BS...


I agree that it is not at all like JAB, but it is a bit too cute to offer a discount at $50 and then price a number of items at $49.50. Again, they can do whatever they like, but it's a bit manipulative. You can feel and see the strategy.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just ordered a red university stripe shirt and three pairs of the Nordic motif wool socks from BB to take advantage of the corporate sale. Saved $63 bucks.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I agree that it is not at all like JAB, but it is a bit too cute to offer a discount at $50 and then price a number of items at $49.50. Again, they can do whatever they like, but it's a bit manipulative. You can feel and see the strategy.


Yes, but they have been doing things like this since I started shopping from them prior to the internet. I remember similar inducements from the actual postal catalog. And damn, I feel old now.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Trigger pulled. Shirts ordered. Saved a whopping $125. That pays for my shoes. See how easy the justifications are to make?

In case anyone's interested in details, I chose a pink, a burgandy-striped, and a plain old blue OCBD in regular fit, must-iron cotton.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Trigger pulled. Shirts ordered. Saved a whopping $125. That pays for my shoes. See how easy the justifications are to make?
> 
> In case anyone's interested in details, I chose a pink, a burgandy-striped, and a plain old blue OCBD in regular fit, must-iron cotton.


Nice choices - enjoy. When either my girlfriend or I start singing the praises of how much money we "saved" on this sale or that, I can't help thinking "yeah great, I'm going to go broke with all this money we're saving."


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I agree that it is not at all like JAB, but it is a bit too cute to offer a discount at $50 and then price a number of items at $49.50. Again, they can do whatever they like, but it's a bit manipulative. You can feel and see the strategy.


I made a Bean in store purchase of $49.90 this week. Didn't realize I missed the $10 gift card by .10 until I was back in the office. i went on the bean site, used the chat feature to explain the situation and they emailed me the gift card within a matter of minutes.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

August West said:


> I made a Bean in store purchase of $49.90 this week. Didn't realize I missed the $10 gift card by .10 until I was back in the office. i went on the bean site, used the chat feature to explain the situation and they emailed me the gift card within a matter of minutes.


LLB customer service, along with Lands' End, are second to none.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. It always feels a bit indulgent. However, as further point of justification, I am staying disciplined. No impulse buys. Sticking to my priorities, e.g., building up some basic pieces like a good selection of OCBDs, trousers, and footwear. Avoiding full retail.

The great sweaters and polo coats can always come later. 



Fading Fast said:


> Nice choices - enjoy. When either my girlfriend or I start singing the praises of how much money we "saved" on this sale or that, I can't help thinking "yeah great, I'm going to go broke with all this money we're saving."


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to a tip from Topsider I was able to get over $100 off. She arrived yesterday and looks great!


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Thanks to a tip from Topsider I was able to get over $100 off. She arrived yesterday and looks great!


wow! If you don't mind, please share how you are able to do this. I've been eying that exact item, color and all.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

I have no recent experience with Lands End, but couldn't agree more regarding Bean.

edit: meant to quote gamma's post above.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice!



adoucett said:


> Thanks to a tip from Topsider I was able to get over $100 off. She arrived yesterday and looks great!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

adoucett said:


> Thanks to a tip from Topsider I was able to get over $100 off. She arrived yesterday and looks great!


That what i have. I love it!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Thanks. It always feels a bit indulgent. However, as further point of justification, I am staying disciplined. No impulse buys. Sticking to my priorities, e.g., building up some basic pieces like a good selection of OCBDs, trousers, and footwear. Avoiding full retail.
> 
> The great sweaters and polo coats can always come later.


You and I are on the same path. I'm trying to buy less, buy better, buy only classics and only on sale, with the occasional indulgence here and there. This year, I reduced my wardrobe by a quarter (gave away lower quality, dated or worn out clothing[those got tossed]), increased its quality and have more classics - same game plan for next year. I really enjoy looking at a less stuffed closet but with clothes I like better.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It is much more enjoyable this way, I agree. Of course, I'm not going to rule out any backsliding. I know there's probably a few surprises out there that'll make me want to pry open the wallet.

And all this said, I'm already anticipating what will be in my Brooks cart next time around: I _need _some yellow and yellow-striped OCBDs or pinstripe button-down collars.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got these in tonight, part one of a two part LL Bean order (the other comes tomorrow):



the Prince Charles of Edward, Black Watch, Navy Tartan, and Black Stewart are replacements for the ones that shrank after one time in the wash. The MacHardie and Royal Stewart (which was one of last year's tartans, they're still selling the medium it seems) were add ons.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> LLB customer service, along with Lands' End, are second to none.


I dunno. I like Brooks Brothers.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Fading Fast said:


> You and I are on the same path. I'm trying to buy less, buy better, buy only classics and only on sale, with the occasional indulgence here and there. This year, I reduced my wardrobe by a quarter (gave away lower quality, dated or worn out clothing[those got tossed]), increased its quality and have more classics - same game plan for next year. I really enjoy looking at a less stuffed closet but with clothes I like better.


It's hard to keep one's eyes on the prize with so many distractions such as sales or threads about clothes one never knew one needed. Thus forum is a terrible inluence. I'm thinking of making a list and then forcing myself to stick to it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This is what I do. Funny how the list keeps growing, though.



tocqueville said:


> It's hard to keep one's eyes on the prize with so many distractions such as sales or threads about clothes one never knew one needed. Thus forum is a terrible inluence. I'm thinking of making a list and then forcing myself to stick to it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> You and I are on the same path. I'm trying to buy less, buy better, buy only classics and only on sale, with the occasional indulgence here and there. This year, I reduced my wardrobe by a quarter (gave away lower quality, dated or worn out clothing[those got tossed]), increased its quality and have more classics - same game plan for next year. I really enjoy looking at a less stuffed closet but with clothes I like better.


I can relate to this. My friend stopped by and when he saw my closet he was surprised. He said something to the effect of, "You have a blog about clothes, but you own less clothes than me and your closet is barely half full!" He then went on to rant about my lack of choice in shirts; 10 blue OCBDs, 2 uni stripe OCBDs, 2 white OCBDs, 1 pink and that's it. I have 3 weekend shirts.

I keep it simple. I am sure it will grow with time.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think those of us who "get it" are not as splurgy. Speaking of which, I really enjoyed reading your most recent blog post, OCBD, and I completely agree with the list. Those are certainly the major league stars. I might add a couple of minor leaguers: L.L. Bean and, dare I say it, Lands' End. And is there any hope of Ben Silver ever becoming more affordable?!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Sticking to my plan of buying classics on sale and only what I need, I just ordered this (see link below) shetland crew neck sweater from Brooks Brothers on 30% off sale. I might add the LLBean version when it goes on sale, and then I'll have two new shetlands (plus my ratty 15 year old one) and stop. 

I am getting rid of four 1990s oversized (for classics, what they were selling then) sweaters so that, despite buying, I am reducing my wardrobe, upgrading it and tilting it toward classics. My stretch-my-budget-sweater purchase this season will be a J.Press Shaggy Dog if it goes on a real season-ending sale (otherwise, it will stay on my wish list and this BB sweater plus the LL Bean one will be my only sweater purchases this season, period).


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I think those of us who "get it" are not as splurgy. Speaking of which, I really enjoyed reading your most recent blog post, OCBD, and I completely agree with the list. Those are certainly the major league stars. I might add a couple of minor leaguers: L.L. Bean and, dare I say it, Lands' End. And is there any hope of Ben Silver ever becoming more affordable?!


Thanks. It is hard for me to include anyone on my "Trad list" that doesn't sell sack jackets/suits(or OCBDs w/ collars under 3.25"), but Bean and LE do play a supporting role.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Part 2 of my LL Bean order came in:


LL Bean Shetland in "spruce" and a flannel in the Morgan tartan. I'm actually a big fan of the Morgan and MacHardie shirts, they're not nearly as bright/loud as I thought they'd be. The Shetland has more of a blueish hue than what I thought it would have, but I like it a lot


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> i just got a catalogue with a 20% off code and used it to buy my bean boots. Are you on their mailing lists?


My 20% off coupon just showed up in today's mail. Since it is a one-time use coupon, the girlfriend and I will do a little work this weekend on what we want and what gifts we need to buy and, then, we will put in an order that includes the Shetland.

I am now less cranky since the coupon arrived - thanks to all for the help and guidance.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Part 2 of my LL Bean order came in:
> 
> 
> LL Bean Shetland in "spruce" and a flannel in the Morgan tartan. I'm actually a big fan of the Morgan and MacHardie shirts, they're not nearly as bright/loud as I thought they'd be. The Shetland has more of a blueish hue than what I thought it would have, but I like it a lot


OF, do you find Shetland sweaters comfortable in Houston? I would like to get some sweaters in the future, but worry that most things are too hot for Dallas. Especially inside--no one seems to understand that the thermostat goes below 75.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> My 20% off coupon just showed up in today's mail. Since it is a one-time use coupon, the girlfriend and I will do a little work this weekend on what we want and what gifts we need to buy and, then, we will put in an order that includes the Shetland.
> 
> I am now less cranky since the coupon arrived - thanks to all for the help and guidance.


I'm still waiting for that catalog with the coupon. And I get catalogs from them all the time.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I'm still waiting for that catalog with the coupon. And I get catalogs from them all the time.


I felt that exact way yesterday. Hopefully, yours will come today or tomorrow.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Part 2 of my LL Bean order came in:
> 
> 
> LL Bean Shetland in "spruce" and a flannel in the Morgan tartan. I'm actually a big fan of the Morgan and MacHardie shirts, they're not nearly as bright/loud as I thought they'd be. The Shetland has more of a blueish hue than what I thought it would have, but I like it a lot


Had my eye on the spruce as well, but wondered about the shade. Thanks, OF.

I'm trying to keep it minimalistic and you guys AREN'T HELPING.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> My 20% off coupon just showed up in today's mail. Since it is a one-time use coupon, the girlfriend and I will do a little work this weekend on what we want and what gifts we need to buy and, then, we will put in an order that includes the Shetland.
> 
> I am now less cranky since the coupon arrived - thanks to all for the help and guidance.


Ive received 2 catalogs from LLB in the past week and STILL no coupon. Maybe it's a sign I don't need to buy anything else, but still 


MythReindeer said:


> OF, do you find Shetland sweaters comfortable in Houston? I would like to get some sweaters in the future, but worry that most things are too hot for Dallas. Especially inside--no one seems to understand that the thermostat goes below 75.


Yes i do. I even find the Norwegian necessary. The thing a lot of people don't understand about the gulf coast is that, while we don't get cold often, when a cold front does come through, it gets COLD. The humidity from the Gulf of Mexico makes it a different kind of cold entirely. But I find my Shetlands useful, I'm fond of saying that I see them as the Ivy/trad equivalent of a sweatshirt.



Oak City Trad said:


> Had my eye on the spruce as well, but wondered about the shade. Thanks, OF.
> 
> I'm trying to keep it minimalistic and you guys AREN'T HELPING.


The more I look at it, the more I'm liking the spruce color- I think it's going to be pretty versatile


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

orange fury said:


> The more I look at it, the more I'm liking the spruce color- I think it's going to be pretty versatile


I've got an old Bean in the same color, and it's definitely versatile. I especially like it with a pink OCBD and jeans.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Speaking of LL Bean...

I took a shot at one of these

It arrived the other day, and I deployed it this morning (24 degrees F and windy).

It is amazingly warm, especially for the weight. I initially thought it was a joke. My Drizzler windbreaker weighs more.



Trundling around the grocery store, which is not a warm place, I had to open it up to avoid overheating.

I bought an XL. I am 5'9" and about 180 at the moment. It fits fine. The sleeves are a little long, which for a winter jacket is no hardship.

The pockets are all on the outside.

The front is a zipper, no backup snaps or Velcro.

I am wearing it here with a thick Rugby shirt underneath, and a scarf.

I wouldn't try to fool with this and a suit or sport coat at the same time. Wrong type of garment.

Thumbs up. Four coils. Whatever.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ArtVandalay said:


> I've got an old Bean in the same color, and it's definitely versatile. I especially like it with a pink OCBD and jeans.


Funny you mention that, because I bought a pink OCBD as part of my Brooks shirt purchase a couple days ago and though that I really wanted to try that with this sweater and khaki chinos.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

A black Dockers sweater vest and it was on sale too. 

I also had a choice between Mark Anthony clothing, Van Heusen or Dockers, So I chose Dockers.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Finally got my 3rd Brooks OCBD on my doorstep tonight from several weeks ago:



Also, I had been needing a new casual belt, so my grandmother gave me a LL Bean shotshell belt I had been wanting tonight for my birthday:


i didnt realize this this when I asked for it, but the belt is "made in the USA of USA materials"- unexpected but neat, I thought.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Finally got my 3rd Brooks OCBD on my doorstep tonight from several weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are very nice and classic looking - I am going to check out the belt on the Bean site as it never hit my radar before, but it's kinda cool. And it's very nice of your grandmother.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, OF. Why did it take BB three weeks?! That belt is cool. I wanted one for a while, and then it slipped off my list because it didn't make sense to wear one when I'm not a hunter. I just couldn't quite reconcile that. 

Belts are on my list, however. I need at least another couple of surcingles from O'Connells.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Also, I had been needing a new casual belt, so my grandmother gave me a LL Bean shotshell belt I had been wanting tonight for my birthday:
> 
> 
> i didnt realize this this when I asked for it, but the belt is "made in the USA of USA materials"- unexpected but neat, I thought.


The belt looks nice, but knowing you, I'd have thought you'd have gone for the authentic, real deal Royden! Unlike some other brand shot shell belts (including the LLB), Royden uses an actual spent Winchester shot shell cap on its belts. There have been a few AAAC threads about Royden, such as this one: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?109531-Royden-Leather-Thumbs-up!

Here is their website:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. Why did it take BB three weeks?! That belt is cool. I wanted one for a while, and then it slipped off my list because it didn't make sense to wear one when I'm not a hunter. I just couldn't quite reconcile that.
> 
> Belts are on my list, however. I need at least another couple of surcingles from O'Connells.


Yeah, I mailed the shirt back Oct 31, and BB told me that as soon as their shipping label was scanned they would send out the new one, but they told me a couple weeks later that they weren't mailing out the new one until they actually received the old one. The problem now is, one of the other shirts, which I've worn a whole two times, had a pull in the fabric on the side of the chest without the pocket, which looks like it's starting to form a hole in the middle of the chest. I need to see about exchanging this one now, but the time this last exchange took was kind of ridiculous. I like the fit of these, but I'm starting to wonder if the hassle is worth it. I've honestly had less trouble with my $17 Stafford OCBDs...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> Part 2 of my LL Bean order came in:
> 
> 
> LL Bean Shetland in "spruce" and a flannel in the Morgan tartan. I'm actually a big fan of the Morgan and MacHardie shirts, they're not nearly as bright/loud as I thought they'd be. The Shetland has more of a blueish hue than what I thought it would have, but I like it a lot


I'm beginning to regret not including a Bean shetland in my recent order (in which I used the 20% code). I think I let all the "must buy Scottish, must buy saddle shoulder" snobbery get the better of me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> I'm beginning to regret not including a Bean shetland in my recent order (in which I used the 20% code). I think I let all the "must buy Scottish, must buy saddle shoulder" snobbery get the better of me.


I STILL haven't received the 20% code, I'm kind of upset by this lol.

As long as you don't go into buying one thinking that you're getting an O'Connell's for 1/4 the price, they're a great value IMHO. At some point I'm going to purchase the cabernet and navy as well. For the price of four of these, I could have admittedly purchased one really nice one, but as I continue to say, they're like a work-appropriate, ivy/trad sweatshirt to me. I have saddle shoulders on my brooks one, and I do prefer them, but that detail isn't worth a price premium to me.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> I STILL haven't received the 20% code, I'm kind of upset by this lol.
> 
> As long as you don't go into buying one thinking that you're getting an O'Connell's for 1/4 the price, they're a great value IMHO. At some point I'm going to purchase the cabernet and navy as well. For the price of four of these, I could have admittedly purchased one really nice one, but as I continue to say, they're like a work-appropriate, ivy/trad sweatshirt to me. I have saddle shoulders on my brooks one, and I do prefer them, but that detail isn't worth a price premium to me.


I think that's fair. I'm ok with it being a functional rather than a fashion piece: something one wears to be warm and comfortable, not to score points among the connoisseurs. Of course, I'm often guilty of being influenced by a sense of wanting to be among said connoisseurs. I mean, is there really a good reason to care about whether or not a coat is half-canvassed?

Brooks' 30%-off is still available. How much better are the Brooks shetlands than the Bean, saddle shoulders aside?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I'm beginning to regret not including a Bean shetland in my recent order (in which I used the 20% code). I think I let all the "must buy Scottish, must buy saddle shoulder" snobbery get the better of me.


I also simultaneously regret and am proud that I didn't include a pair of Chippewa boots in my order. I really want them but absolutely cannot justify the purchase. I did, however, order a pair of Bean Boots, and socks to go with...


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Yes i do. I even find the Norwegian necessary. The thing a lot of people don't understand about the gulf coast is that, while we don't get cold often, when a cold front does come through, it gets COLD. The humidity from the Gulf of Mexico makes it a different kind of cold entirely. But I find my Shetlands useful, I'm fond of saying that I see them as the Ivy/trad equivalent of a sweatshirt.


I am from a town near New Orleans and lived in that city for years, so I understand the wetness factor. I started trying to dress like a grown up near the end of my time there and have continued in my new city of Dallas. It's a slow process, but winter is even more challenging. It's cold enough to get a brief bit of snow here once or twice a year, but Dallasites really lay on the indoor climate control. One recent day it never reached 50 degF but I couldn't wear anything more than an OCBD at work.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> I think that's fair. I'm ok with it being a functional rather than a fashion piece: something one wears to be warm and comfortable, not to score points among the connoisseurs. Of course, I'm often guilty of being influenced by a sense of wanting to be among said connoisseurs. I mean, is there really a good reason to care about whether or not a coat is half-canvassed?
> 
> Brooks' 30%-off is still available. How much better are the Brooks shetlands than the Bean, saddle shoulders aside?


IMHO, the Brooks Shetland is on par with LLB in terms of quality, but the Bean is 1/2 the price. The obvious difference is that Brooks has the saddle shoulder and logo (a non-issue IMHO, it's very discrete) and is a bit slimmer than the Bean, but the Bean is also a touch heavier/thicker than the Brooks. I got mine at 30% off and don't regret the purchase, but at the same time, I think the Bean is a better value (it's less at full retail than the BB was discounted). If you want the BB though, I would buy it discounted- I wouldn't have paid full price for one. Again, I don't regret the purchase and I love mine, but it's not twice as nice as the LLB.

Short version- they're the same quality, but are the saddle shoulders worth $30 extra to you.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> Short version- they're the same quality, but are the saddle shoulders worth $30 extra to you.


It's not. Great assessment. Thank you. Looks like bean wins the sub-$100 class for shetlands.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

tocqueville said:


> Looks like bean wins the sub-$100 class for shetlands.


Precisely. Logos, even color-matched embroidered ones, are out for me; whereas saddle shoulders aren't a make-or-break.

Nothing against other shetlands, because you can always go higher in quality and price, but I think LLB wins in the value/workhorse category.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> It's not. Great assessment. Thank you. Looks like bean wins the sub-$100 class for shetlands.


I have ordered the BB RF one on sale and will, in a day or two, order the Bean one on sale (just coordinating with the girlfriend to maximize our one-time 20% off coupon) - I've bought both based on OF's great commentary. I will report back when they arrive.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I have ordered the BB RF one on sale and will, in a day or two, order the Bean one on sale (just coordinating with the girlfriend to maximize our one-time 20% off coupon) - I've bought both based on OF's great commentary. I will report back when they arrive.


I'm looking forward to your review. I have a BB RF shetland and I find it a little thin. I'm interested in hearing if the LLB is more robust/warm.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I'm looking forward to your review. I have a BB RF shetland and I find it a little thin. I'm interested in hearing if the LLB is more robust/warm.


IMHO the Bean one is warmer than the BB RF. My comments have made it sound like I don't like the BBRF one, which isn't the case, so I should clarify. My three Shetlands are 2 LLB and one BBRF. The BB is on the thinner side, but I've certainly found it useful this fall, when the weather wasn't terribly cool- I primarily wore it with a polo shirt underneath. As I've found the weather cooling off considerably more though, I've been reaching more for the LLB one, as well as my Ragg Wool sweater. Functionally, I like both sweaters very much. My point was more that- comparing them across the board, I think the Bean is the better value.

FF, I actually think you may like the BB one better, as it is a bit slimmer through the body than the Bean. Mine has also seemed to holds to shape pretty well- honestly, I'm thinking I may wear mine tomorrow.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> IMHO the Bean one is warmer than the BB RF. My comments have made it sound like I don't like the BBRF one, which isn't the case, so I should clarify. My three Shetlands are 2 LLB and one BBRF. The BB is on the thinner side, but I've certainly found it useful this fall, when the weather wasn't terribly cool- I primarily wore it with a polo shirt underneath. As I've found the weather cooling off considerably more though, I've been reaching more for the LLB one, as well as my Ragg Wool sweater. Functionally, I like both sweaters very much. My point was more that- comparing them across the board, I think the Bean is the better value.
> 
> FF, I actually think you may like the BB one better, as it is a bit slimmer through the body than the Bean. Mine has also seemed to holds to shape pretty well- honestly, I'm thinking I may wear mine tomorrow.


Thanks for the review, OF. I had forgotten that you also had the RF shetland.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Going off a tangent on shetlands..... :confused2:

Went to Union Square and visited the pop up stores for the holidays. Ended up stopping by a neck tie shop and picked up:








Apparently, it is MOSFET transistor or printer installation instructions which is pretty cool. Made of silk and handmade in NYC. Had to convince the girlfriend to let me get this one since she was pushing for the periodic table. Just couldnt figure out when and where to wear it:


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Picked up a vintage LLB cable knit Shetland this week; made in Scotland, saddle shoulders. Although nice with the saddle shoulders it just does not fit as good as the current LLB Shetlands. I also picked up and Alan Paine Shetland NWOT, made in Scotland, saddle shoulders; thinner in weight than LLB and it also does not fit as well. I think there is something about my neck and shoulder build which prevents saddle shoulder sweaters from fitting as well as they should, the back of the sweater slips down my neck for some reason. I have not had this problem with non-saddle shoulder sweaters.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm wearing my new Bass hemp/navy saddle shoes (with brick soles). Have to say I love them so far. Weird that they call this hemp; maybe an attempt to appeal to a hipper shoe-wearer than me? More traditionally, I'd call the color cream or tan.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I made three big purchases this month: Three cotton/wool blend tattersall shirts from Tyrwhitt, two moleskins and a cavalry twill from Peter Christian, and a pair of bean boots from Bean. Today I'm wearing one of the shirts with the moleskins. The orange is a wool tie I got for free with the shirt order. Now, the Bean Boots were on backorder and won't be shipped until next week&#8230;I'm tempted to call and change the order to a pair of Chippewa Katahdins...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

tocqueville said:


> I made three big purchases this month: Three cotton/wool blend tattersall shirts from Tyrwhitt, two moleskins and a cavalry twill from Peter Christian, and a pair of bean boots from Bean. Today I'm wearing one of the shirts with the moleskins. The orange is a wool tie I got for free with the shirt order. Now, the Bean Boots were on backorder and won't be shipped until next week&#8230;I'm tempted to call and change the order to a pair of Chippewa Katahdins...


DON'T! The Bean Boots are worth the wait!Really like the shirt and watch btw. That looks like a Grand Seiko model, but without the GS badge- what model is that?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just received my order from the BB corporate card sale:



Red university stripe OCBD (must-iron), three pairs of the merino wool Nordic motif socks.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Great choice of OCBD, I don't think the red gets as much attention as it deserves! The socks look comfy too.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

orange fury said:


> DON'T! The Bean Boots are worth the wait!Really like the shirt and watch btw. That looks like a Grand Seiko model, but without the GS badge- what model is that?


It's a SARB035, often described as the Poor Man's Grand Seiko. One day I'll have a GS...

By the way, if you like Japanese Domestic Market-only Seiko mechanicals, the yen took a hit recently, dropping the prices significantly. I think you can find the SARB035 for $300 now. Two years ago it was $450. When I bought it last year, it was $360.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Just received my order from the BB corporate card sale:
> 
> Red university stripe OCBD (must-iron), three pairs of the merino wool Nordic motif socks.


Fantastic, I love everything - like an awesome care package to a kid at college in the 1950s. A pair of the grey Fair Isles (along with a few other items) are sitting in my BB cart hoping for a Black Friday (or some such) sale. Would you describe the socks as "soft" or "stiff?" And, while ankle height, for that height, are they long or not (some ankles are just too short for my toothpick long legs)? Thank you for any color.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> FF, I actually think you may like the BB one better, as it is a bit slimmer through the body than the Bean. Mine has also seemed to holds to shape pretty well- honestly, I'm thinking I may wear mine tomorrow.


OF, I'm thinking the same thing as, like you, I'm on the thin side and the slimmer (not stupid skinny, but slimmer cuts, like some of the Red Fleece line) actually fit me like the traditional cuts fit most people (whereas; I swim in a lot of traditional cut items, especially from BBs).

Still waiting on the girlfriend to make her pics before we use our one-time 20% code at Bean (I've been cajoling her as I want the Shetland, but she does 90% of our Christmas work - shopping, baking, etc. - so I can't push to hard from my slacker position ).

Have you received your discount code from Bean yet? If not, and you have a large order for Bean, PM me, I'll add it to my order and ship you your goods when I get them (shipping isn't expensive and if you have a few hundred dollars of stuff to buy, you'll still be far ahead).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

tocqueville - wait on the Bean Boots. I'm with OF, they are classic, you want the Bean ones.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Dad bought three OCBDs during the sale and saved two for himself.

QUOTE=Fading Fast;1624743]Fantastic, I love everything - *like an awesome care package to a kid at college in the 1950s.* A pair of the grey Fair Isles (along with a few other items) are sitting in my BB cart hoping for a Black Friday (or some such) sale. Would you describe the socks as "soft" or "stiff?" And, while ankle height, for that height, are they long or not (some ankles are just too short for my toothpick long legs)? Thank you for any color.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Dad bought three OCBDs during the sale and saved two for himself.




.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic, I love everything - like an awesome care package to a kid at college in the 1950s. A pair of the grey Fair Isles (along with a few other items) are sitting in my BB cart hoping for a Black Friday (or some such) sale. Would you describe the socks as "soft" or "stiff?" And, while ankle height, for that height, are they long or not (some ankles are just too short for my toothpick long legs)? Thank you for any color.


I'd describe the socks are soft, medium thickness, not overly warm (was hoping for warmer). As for height, they go to slightly above mid calf, which is perfect for me and my skinny legs.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Classic Brooks Brothers fun shirt, New Old Stock, won, paid, and shipped!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gamma68 said:


> Just received my order from the BB corporate card sale:
> 
> Red university stripe OCBD (must-iron), three pairs of the merino wool Nordic motif socks.


Those are quite nice socks.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I'd describe the socks are soft, medium thickness, not overly warm (was hoping for warmer). As for height, they go to slightly above mid calf, which is perfect for me and my skinny legs.


Thank you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Big acquisition part 1 of 2 to finish out November. I essentially raided Brooks' double corporate discount day. Rationale in a second, but first, pics:


2 white, 1 ecru, 1 pink, 1 blue/white stripe, and another blue. It hurt, but I needed to replace my current rotation of dress shirts. These fit better than anything I've had, and the double corporate discount came up again, so I took the opportunity to get my closet done in one purchase. Now I can get rid of all my other dress shirts and work on scaling back my wardrobe a bit.

also, based on the Brooks quality, I'm hoping to have these for a very long time. That thought helps me choke back the price tag a bit- "cry once" and all that.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Holy Special Delivery, Batman.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Big acquisition part 1 of 2 to finish out November. I essentially raided Brooks' double corporate discount day. Rationale in a second, but first, pics:
> 
> 
> 2 white, 1 ecru, 1 pink, 1 blue/white stripe, and another blue. It hurt, but I needed to replace my current rotation of dress shirts. These fit better than anything I've had, and the double corporate discount came up again, so I took the opportunity to get my closet done in one purchase. Now I can get rid of all my other dress shirts and work on scaling back my wardrobe a bit.
> ...


Yep. I'm probably going to pick up 6 post-Christmas. Probably 2 white, one ecru, one blue, and one of each u-stripe. Might go with pink instead of ecru. Thoughts? I currently have 2 white, one blue, one of each u-stripe, pink, yellow in ocbd and 2 white and one blue pinpoint bd.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nice work.



orange fury said:


> Big acquisition part 1 of 2 to finish out November. I essentially raided Brooks' double corporate discount day. Rationale in a second, but first, pics:
> 
> 
> 2 white, 1 ecru, 1 pink, 1 blue/white stripe, and another blue. It hurt, but I needed to replace my current rotation of dress shirts. These fit better than anything I've had, and the double corporate discount came up again, so I took the opportunity to get my closet done in one purchase. Now I can get rid of all my other dress shirts and work on scaling back my wardrobe a bit.
> ...


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice work, Orange Fury - I understand the angst of a large purchase like that but here's an anecdote that might numb the pain a bit. Three years ago I went on a similar buying binge and purchased 11 OCBDs during Brooks' Dec 26 sale. I considered returning a few of them as I didn't really need that many, but in retrospect I am glad I didn't as I paid $38 each. I am confident that in a few years (when your shirts will still be going strong) you will look back at this purchase and consider it a worthwhile investment.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Dr. D said:


> Nice work, Orange Fury - I understand the angst of a large purchase like that but here's an anecdote that might numb the pain a bit. Three years ago I went on a similar buying binge and purchased 11 OCBDs during Brooks' Dec 26 sale. I considered returning a few of them as I didn't really need that many, but in retrospect I am glad I didn't as I paid $38 each. I am confident that in a few years (when your shirts will still be going strong) you will look back at this purchase and consider it a worthwhile investment.


I was thinking just this morning how much I regret not buying more than one BB Great Gatsby button-downs when they were closing them out at something like $28. Should have bought every one they had.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

yoshi said:


> Yep. I'm probably going to pick up 6 post-Christmas. Probably 2 white, one ecru, one blue, and one of each u-stripe. Might go with pink instead of ecru. Thoughts? I currently have 2 white, one blue, one of each u-stripe, pink, yellow in ocbd and 2 white and one blue pinpoint bd.


I bought the ecru specifically for use with tweed, IMHO white shirts are too harsh for brown tweed (I've almost never liked it when I've worn that combo). Ive never owned ecru before, but I have multiple brown tweed jackets, so it'll definitely get use. I have had pink in the past though, and imagine that it'll be more useful overall. When the sale comes around again, I'll pick up a red uni-stripe, another pink, and another ecru, but right now I have 4 blue, 2 white, 1 pink, 1 ecru, and one uni-stripe.



32rollandrock said:


> Nice work.





Dr. D said:


> Nice work, Orange Fury - I understand the angst of a large purchase like that but here's an anecdote that might numb the pain a bit. Three years ago I went on a similar buying binge and purchased 11 OCBDs during Brooks' Dec 26 sale. I considered returning a few of them as I didn't really need that many, but in retrospect I am glad I didn't as I paid $38 each. I am confident that in a few years (when your shirts will still be going strong) you will look back at this purchase and consider it a worthwhile investment.


Thanks guys! I don't regret the purchase at all, but I do hope these last me a very long time lol


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I've been trying to follow my own advice and obtain quality luggage during the past year or so, ever since I scored a Gokey garment bag on Craigslist. Since then, I've purchased a Battenkill small/medium duffle (about 20 inches long) and, finally, this to complete my set: https://www.ebay.com/itm/JW-HULME-D...MkqJpzHy%2F9gFzZQgFhc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This, I think, will be even better than Orvis. Can't wait for it to arrive.

I purchased the below coat at Salvation Army a couple months ago but debuted it a week ago at a black-tie event, so I think that it counts. The collar is sheared beaver. So pimp.





Finally, I found this yesterday for $5 at Goodwill, and it fills a hole I've had in my closet for a few years now. It's not the world's best, but it's far from the worst and will do fine until I find a really nice one. In perfect condition, and it fits perfectly.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Howard said:


> Those are quite nice socks.


I bet you own some spiffy socks yourself, Howard. I'd like to see a pic of them sometime.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Orange...You are my exact size haha! No wonder I can never get a good find on eBay. 

Are those all ESF? I thought that is what the green label means. I think I'm going to go with slim fit for future purchases even though ESF fits my waist size better. I'm kind of in-between the two...

Waiting for the post-Christmas sale hoping I can score big. Did you ask for free gift-boxing? I always do when ordering- Makes opening the shirts extra fun and the boxes are quite handy for storing things and shipping shirts!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Orange...You are my exact size haha! No wonder I can never get a good find on eBay.
> 
> Are those all ESF? I thought that is what the green label means. I think I'm going to go with slim fit for future purchases even though ESF fits my waist size better. I'm kind of in-between the two...
> 
> Waiting for the post-Christmas sale hoping I can score big. Did you ask for free gift-boxing? I always do when ordering- Makes opening the shirts extra fun and the boxes are quite handy for storing things and shipping shirts!


Theyre all ESF, I don't do spandex-tight, but I like minimal excess fabric throughout the shirt and high armholes. It's just what works for me, excess fabric has always bugged me.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It is a nice haul, OF, and, by comparison, makes my three-shirt splurge seem either paltry or frugal by comparison.  I think you need to add a yellow and a yellow-striped OCBD and then started adding some pinpoints (as do I).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

gamma68 said:


> I bet you own some spiffy socks yourself, Howard. I'd like to see a pic of them sometime.


mine are not quite as spiffy as the others on here.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

FedEx man handed me my box o' shirts. I'll try to capture on pixel tonight for your vicarious participation. I haven't opened the box yet, but within should lie pink, burgandy-striped, and blue OCBDs, one each, regular fit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Part 2a of 2 for my closet-overhauling November acquisitions. Received my exchange of Lighthouse chinos from Lands End (the 32x31's shrank too much in the waist after drying):


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Part 2a of 2 for my closet-overhauling November acquisitions. Received my exchange of Lighthouse chinos from Lands End (the 32x31's shrank too much in the waist after drying):


I received the same set of colors, minus the navy. Looks like you and I are set on chinos for a while. LOL


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I love my pair of olive Lighthouse chinos. Great color.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Found a few interesting item here in Hiroshima.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a gorgeous scarf.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I received the same set of colors, minus the navy. Looks like you and I are set on chinos for a while. LOL


Lol agreed, and I may or may not have a few more pairs in duplicate colors coming in to make sure I don't run out in the near future...:rolleyes2:


ArtVandalay said:


> I love my pair of olive Lighthouse chinos. Great color.


Absolutely. I didn't know if I would like it, but I'm already planning a rig with an ecru shirt and brown tweed jacket


----------



## yoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Lol agreed, and I may or may not have a few more pairs in duplicate colors coming in to make sure I don't run out in the near future...:rolleyes2:
> 
> Absolutely. I didn't know if I would like it, but I'm already planning a rig with an ecru shirt and brown tweed jacket


You can get them for $17 right now. I might just order another 6 and be set on chinos for ~36 mos. Could also be the rye thinking that is wise


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Couple pairs of Levi's 501s during a trip to Gap for emergency trousers. Turns out Chaps chinos aren't terrible at $20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was too impatient about digging into my Brooks box to take time for photos. I can report that all is fine: no apparent quality issues. I would call the supposed burgandy-stripe more pink than anything else, however. And the solid pink shirt: awesome. I don't know how they do it, but there is just something about a pink Brooks Brothers oxford cloth.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Reuben said:


> Couple pairs of Levi's 501s during a trip to Gap for emergency trousers. Turns out Chaps chinos aren't terrible at $20.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emergency trousers?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Emergency trousers?


Split my chinos earlier in the week and I had a funeral unexpected arise for Friday morning. Don't have time to drive to Athens and back for a suit, don't really need to buy a suit from Belk or Walmart, but I do need at least a pair of chinos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Received a package from Lands' End last night. Two pair of flannels - one in grey and one in brown, and two pairs of lighthouse chinos - khaki and navy. Flannels look great, nice healthy cuff on the chinos. I'm pleased.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Bought this for my wife, yesterday. Thought some of you might find it interesting.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Couple pairs of Levi's 501s during a trip to Gap for emergency trousers. Turns out Chaps chinos aren't terrible at $20.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what came to mind when you said emergency trousers: (warning NSFW language)


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> ......And the solid pink shirt: awesome. I don't know how they do it, but there is just something about a pink Brooks Brothers oxford cloth.


+1. I love my pink BB OCBD. I have a mix of slim, regular (1), and traditional fit BB OCBDs, and I think my slim blue and pink get the nod most often.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I was too impatient about digging into my Brooks box to take time for photos. I can report that all is fine: no apparent quality issues. I would call the supposed burgandy-stripe more pink than anything else, however. And the solid pink shirt: awesome. *I don't know how they do it, but there is just something about a pink Brooks Brothers oxford cloth*.


I agree regarding the je ne sais quoi about BB pink OCBD, but I also feel that way about its blue OCBD (it is just the perfect blue with gray hues that look fantastic new as a dressy OCBD and then mellow into a faded blue that is perfect for chinos and more casual events as it ages).

That said, I picked up a J.Crew pink OCBD on sale last year that is a very close second (for color, not quality or other features) as I sometimes have to look at the collar in my closet to know which one is BB and which one is J.Crew as the hues are that close.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My other pink OCBD is a PRL no-pony flap pocket. Believe it or not, it actually has just enough collar point length for some minimal roll expression, so I sometimes wear it with a tie and jacket. I more often wear it as a sport shirt. In any case, while it's good, a favorite go-to, the pink is not nearly as robust as my new Brooks.



Fading Fast said:


> I agree regarding the je ne sais quoi about BB pink OCBD, but I also feel that way about its blue OCBD (it is just the perfect blue with gray hues that look fantastic new as a dressy OCBD and then mellow into a faded blue that is perfect for chinos and more casual events as it ages).
> 
> That said, I picked up a J.Crew pink OCBD on sale last year that is a very close second (for color, not quality or other features) as I sometimes have to look at the collar in my closet to know which one is BB and which one is J.Crew as the hues are that close.


----------



## manute (Jan 13, 2014)

were these traditional fit or tailored on the flannels? Did you get the 30% off?


----------



## Ale House (Apr 27, 2007)

Took advantage of the Jack Donnelly 35% off sale.. Already had a $20 credit for it being my first purchase. So got the Dalton in original fit for $43.70. Looking forward to adding them to the rotation.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't have to buy it, but I'm taking my father's old DnD materials back to college, about 75 tin miniatures in various stages of painted/unpainted stashed in a tackle box and a black briefcase full of 1e books. DnD is trad, right?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Orvis sweater


Three BB Fitzgerald-fit suits (grey, navy stripe, navy). 

Thrifted like-new BB camel hair jacket. 

Thrifted PRL houndstooth wool pants. 

Way too lazy to post pictures, but they'll probably appear in the WAYWT thread at some point.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Well, I haven't received them yet, but since I ordered them in November, I didn't feel like waiting until December! 

I have several articles of clothing and shoes on the way, but the most notable ones are my 2nd pair of Allen Edmonds shoes (Kenwood loafers in saddle), 3 Brooks Brothers shirts (2 OCBDs, 1 flannel -- my first Brooks Brothers shirts!), 1 Brooks Brothers repp tie (my first Brooks Brothers tie!), 2 J. Crew OCBDs (been a while since I had any J. Crew shirts), and 2 LL Bean Shetland sweaters.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

My November a
Purchases (even though I don't have them in hand just yet):



Filson tin cloth short cruiser which I got for 25% off thanks to BF.



Lawless oiled canvas cruiser, but in 9oz oiled navy millerain canvas. The pic above is their brown 14oz oiled canvas and since I have the Filson coming I didn't want the same color since they're both identical. The difference between them is Lawless has added a Pendleton wool liner and I also got it for 50% off from their BF sale, so $106.50 shipped. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flairball said:


> Bought this for my wife, yesterday. Thought some of you might find it interesting.


Woah! I like this. Wonder if my wife would go for this item as well?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I made it through November without acquiring any more clothing. I cannot recall the last time I did that.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> I made it through November without acquiring any more clothing. I cannot recall the last time I did that.


Are you feeling ok? LOL


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Doubtful I'll be able to keep the trend going through December.


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> I made it through November without acquiring any more clothing. I cannot recall the last time I did that.


Same here as well. Although I did it mostly in anticipation of better end of season sales.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Ale House said:


> Took advantage of the Jack Donnelly 35% off sale.. Already had a $20 credit for it being my first purchase. So got the Dalton in original fit for $43.70. Looking forward to adding them to the rotation.


Took advantage of the same sale. Was hesitant to pull the trigger in the past but this pushed me over the edge. Picked up one each in Original and Hybrid fit to see which works best. I've got high hopes after reading the glowing reviews on this here forum.


----------

